# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2015



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2015 às 03:19)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2015 às 09:25)

Bom dia.

O dia dia começou com geada, num ambiente frio, bem típico de outono.
O céu estava limpo mas agora, proveniente de sul, há nuvens altas a começar a ocultar o astro-rei. É uma pena, pois o sol do meio-dia já não aquecerá como nos últimos dias (até em tronco-nú estive a apanhar um semi-bronzeado no domingo....). Já não vai dar para andar em T-shirt...
O vento está fraco de NNE.

*Ontem
Tmín: -0,2ºC
Tmáx: 14,7ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 1,0ºC (06.01h)

Tatual: 4,9ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Dez 2015 às 10:07)

Boas,

mais uma manhã de geada e temperatura minima negativa. 


foto que fiz pelas 9 e meia a um telhado com geada:


----------



## Veterano (1 Dez 2015 às 10:38)

Bom dia. Poucas nuvens no céu, para uma temperatura de 12,5º.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 11:15)

Criei um tópico para centralização de dados relativos a precipitação, para o qual peço a atenção dos membros que tenham estação meteorológica e em geral para todos:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...tacao-das-estacoes-dos-membros-do-forum.8525/

Agradeço desde já toda a colaboração que puderem dar.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 12:31)

cookie disse:


> Pois manhã bem fria com 5graus e tudo molhado da humidade da noite. Agora o céu parece encobrir e já recebi alertas de chuva do rain alarm.



Talvez chegue aí, por enquanto o radar ainda nada mostra.


----------



## james (1 Dez 2015 às 20:48)

Boa noite, 

Temperatura já nos 8 graus.


----------



## Veterano (2 Dez 2015 às 08:12)

Bom dia. Algum chuvisco madrugador vez a temperatura subir para os actuais 15,2º. Céu encoberto.


----------



## james (2 Dez 2015 às 13:03)

Bom dia, 

O céu está encoberto. 

Aguaceiros fracos. 

Tatual: 14 graus centigrados


----------



## Veterano (3 Dez 2015 às 08:19)

Bom dia. Céu parcialmente encoberto, com 15,2º e vento fraco.


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2015 às 11:08)

Já deve ser visível, ao longe, alguma nebulosidade associada à frente fria que afetou os Açores nos últimos dias:


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Dez 2015 às 17:24)

Boa tarde,

dia de céu muito nublado, com a presença de altocumulus e stratocumulus. Bastante mais ameno também, com a temperatura a atingir os 20ºC.

Duas fotos desta tarde:




[URL='https://flic.kr/p/BCPoYN']


[/url]


----------



## qwerl (3 Dez 2015 às 18:27)

Boas

Dia anormalmente quente por aqui, à semelhança de quase todo o país. Infelizmente o local onde eu tenho o sensor apanha sol durante a manhã, que inflaciona os valores de temperatura. 
Hoje de manhã às 8:00h estavam *18,0ºC*! Incrivelmente quente para a hora, sabendo que há 2/3 dias estavam 4ºC a esta hora 
O tempo manteve-se nublado, com abertas, bastante ventoso durante a manhã, diminuindo ao longo da tarde. A mínima por aqui foi de *12,0ºC *às 22:00h de ontem, a partir daí a temperatura estranhamente subiu 4º até se estabilizar nos 16ºC às 23:30. A máxima em Ovar foi de *20,5ºC*. aqui que estou mais próximo do mar deve ter sido um pouco mais...

Atualmente  estão *17,6ºC*. Sem dúvida um dia de Dezembro anormal, com temperaturas muito altas para a época. E estamos a 3 semanas do natal...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Dez 2015 às 19:04)

Por aqui já chove!


----------



## HélderCosta (3 Dez 2015 às 19:47)

Boas, 

Tatual: 16ºC

Que rico dia de Outono.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 20:08)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Duas fotos desta tarde



 espectáculo de céu!



JoaoCodeco disse:


> Por aqui já chove!



Ecos de radar a condizer:


----------



## james (3 Dez 2015 às 21:20)

Chuva! 

E cai com alguma intensidade!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2015 às 21:34)

james disse:


> Chuva!
> 
> E cai com alguma intensidade!


Isso é muito bom .


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2015 às 21:48)

james disse:


> Chuva!
> 
> E cai com alguma intensidade!


é impressão minha ou hoje o ipma não dava uma gota? Mas o modelo europeu previu e bem


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Dez 2015 às 22:38)

Boas,

Por aqui o dia começou com temperaturas amenas, mínima de *12ºC.  *Durante a tarde ficou bastante abafado e algum vento com rajadas próximas dos 50km/h, máxima de *20,2ºC* pelas 15h. 

Neste momento céu muito nublado , sigo com *15,1ºC* e vento fraco de Sul / SSW.

Chuva no alto Minho , na última hora Lamas de Mouro acumulou  0,3mm





Acumulados também em estações Amadoras (WU):


----------



## james (3 Dez 2015 às 23:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> é impressão minha ou hoje o ipma não dava uma gota? Mas o modelo europeu previu e bem



Realmente,  desta vez o modelo americano esteve melhor,  pois previa qualquer coisa.


----------



## james (3 Dez 2015 às 23:40)

E continua a chover...


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Dez 2015 às 23:53)

Por aqui também já pingou, e pelo radar parece que ainda vai cair mais alguma coisa. Eis que a chuva volta depois de cerca de um mês.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2015 às 00:13)

Boa noite,

Por aqui também caíram há pouco uns chuviscos muito fracos. Temperatura atual bastante amena; 14,9ºC. A máxima de ontem, quinta-feira, foi considerável; 21,7ºC. Um dia de primavera.


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Dez 2015 às 00:52)

Aqui a Trás-os-Montes ela não deverá chegar.
Inveja!!! 
Como dizem os futebolistas, desfrutem-na bem.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2015 às 01:03)

VILA REAL disse:


> Aqui a Trás-os-Montes ela não deverá chegar.
> Inveja!!!
> Como dizem os futebolistas, desfrutem-na bem.


Realmente a chuva está muito concentrada no extremo nordeste do país, não deverá passar nada de chuva para o interior...
Off-topic: Consegues dizer-me se a Serra do Marão ou Alvão tem neve?


----------



## james (4 Dez 2015 às 07:25)

Bom dia, 

Céu muito nublado. 

Aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Veterano (4 Dez 2015 às 08:06)

Bom dia. Céu com algumas nuvens inofensivas. Estão 14,2º, quase sem vento, tempo morno.


----------



## Névoa (4 Dez 2015 às 10:04)

Este anticiclone fortíssimo e cerradíssimo não é assim tão omnipotente como sugerem as previsões dos dez dias do ipma há algum tempo, pois se lá o sol reina, glorioso, a realidade traz-nos dias bem nublados e até chuva. Esta situação tem sido por vezes corrigida pelos meteorologistas na previsão do próprio dia, pelo que se torna obrigatório estar sempre a rever o quadro do ipma.
A temperatura de ontem foi bastante amena, com 23,7C/11,2C em S. Gens. Agora, deve descer alguma coisa já hoje.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2015 às 10:38)

Bom dia.

Por cá o céu encontra-se pouco nublado mas com a neblina bem presente.
O sol quer brilhar mas esta neblina apenas deixa-nos ver uma luz solar pálida.
Tempo ameno, uma característica bem marcada por estes dias.
O vento sopra fraco, entre o NNE e o NNO.
Não dei conta de qualquer tipo de precipitação ontem à noite. Pelo radar não se aproximou de cá a chuva.

*Tatual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 90%
*​


Tiagolco disse:


> Off-topic: Consegues dizer-me se a Serra do Marão ou Alvão tem neve?



*Tiagolco*, de certeza que não há neve. As condições são muito adversas para isso.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2015 às 10:44)

Bom dia.
No dia de ontem, pelo Castêlo da Maia, embora não sabendo ao certo a temperatura máxima atingida (termómetro baratucho em casa dos sogros), ainda lá vi 21.7ºC... WTF, estamos em Dezembro, que tempo mais ridículo...


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Dez 2015 às 15:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Realmente a chuva está muito concentrada no extremo nordeste do país, não deverá passar nada de chuva para o interior...
> Off-topic: Consegues dizer-me se a Serra do Marão ou Alvão tem neve?


Neve??? só em sonhos. Não está tempo para isso... infelizmente.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2015 às 17:22)

VILA REAL disse:


> Neve??? só em sonhos. Não está tempo para isso... infelizmente.


Pode ter neve nos topos, dos primeiros dias de chuva. Quando fui lá em Fevereiro havia neve e já não chovia/nevava há bastante tempo...


----------



## james (4 Dez 2015 às 17:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pode ter neve nos topos, dos primeiros dias de chuva. Quando fui lá em Fevereiro havia neve e já não chovia/nevava há bastante tempo...




Para isso,  era preciso estar ainda mais frio para a neve não derreter toda. 
Nem no Gerês deve ter nada de nada.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 18:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados também em estações Amadoras (WU):



Praticamente ficou tudo pelo extremo norte, vales do Minho e Lima.



Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui também já pingou, e pelo radar parece que ainda vai cair mais alguma coisa. Eis que a chuva volta depois de cerca de um mês.



 um mês? Então e os dias 21 e 22 (>12 mm em Braga)? E desta vez, zero.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 18:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> é impressão minha ou hoje o ipma não dava uma gota? Mas o modelo europeu previu e bem





james disse:


> Realmente,  desta vez o modelo americano esteve melhor,  pois previa qualquer coisa.



O IPMA tinha chuva fraca ontem na previsão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Dez 2015 às 20:29)

StormRic disse:


> Praticamente ficou tudo pelo extremo norte, vales do Minho e Lima.
> 
> 
> 
> um mês? Então e os dias 21 e 22 (>12 mm em Braga)? E desta vez, zero.


Tens razão. Isto anda tão monótono que uma pessoa parece que já não vê nada há meses. 

E no fundo é isso. O último evento decente foi há um mês e tal.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Dez 2015 às 23:00)

Nevoeiro cerrado por aqui. Vou aproveitar que não está muito frio e fazer umas fotos.


No ano passado saí à rua numa noite fria de denso nevoeiro e quase congelei.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Dez 2015 às 23:57)

Nevoeiro bem denso. Pena não ter termómetro neste momento. Tenho que me seguir pela EMA, que às 23H registava 9,3ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 00:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pode ter neve nos topos, dos primeiros dias de chuva. Quando fui lá em Fevereiro havia neve e já não chovia/nevava há bastante tempo...


Mas nessa altura estava muito frio o que fazia com que não desaparecesse tão depressa...com estas temperaturas só a serra da estrela deve ter alguma e se tiver mesmo assim já deve ser muito pouca...


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2015 às 10:26)

Bom dia.

Por cá o sábado começa da melhor maneira: SOL, céu limpo (discreta neblina), vento fraco de NNE.
Nada mau...

*Tmín: 4,4ºC (07.20h)

Tatual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 86%
*​*Tenham um excelente fim de semana!*


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2015 às 15:24)

Boas,

regressaram as madrugadas frescas, por aqui mínima de *7.9 ºc *

Neste momento muito sol e uns agradáveis 18.3 ºc

Há pouco o maior avião de passageiros do Mundo ( Airbus A-380 ) passou por cima do Porto a mais de 10 mil metros,a visibilidade não era das melhores mas não podia deixar de registar o momento, rota Paris para Miami 

Cá fica a foto que fiz na altura e com pena de haver muita bruma na atmosfera, mas é um bicharoco, inclusive ouvia o rugir dos motores, apesar da distância


----------



## james (5 Dez 2015 às 16:16)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma madrugada fresca, com uma Tmin de 6 graus, eis que temos mais um dia com uma temperatura muito amena.

Sigo ainda com 18 graus ( estamos a pouco mais de duas semanas do natal, a continuar assim, nem vai ser preciso acender a lareira no natal ) .


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Dez 2015 às 01:01)

Boas,

mais uma noite de bastante nevoeiro. Esta zona do vale do Cávado, depois de um dia solarengo, não costuma perdoar. Estavam 6,9ºC à meia noite.

Desta vez não resisti e fui fotografar uns campos quando o nevoeiro estava ainda em formação. Coloco-as amanhã que hoje já não tenho muita paciência para olhar para elas.


----------



## james (6 Dez 2015 às 01:03)

Boa noite, 

Noite fria, segue com 6 graus centígrados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Dez 2015 às 12:15)

Boa tarde,

deixo aqui as fotos do nevoeiro de ontem. Começou a formar-se por volta das 23H, altura em que sai de casa.





























As fotos foram tiradas junto as uns campos aqui nas redondezas. Curioso que mal volto para casa o nevoeiro fica cerrado.


----------



## qwerl (6 Dez 2015 às 13:56)

Boas
Noite fresca com mínima de *7,2ºC, *exatamente igual à noite anterior.
Por agora um dia bastante solarengo e monótono (para variar) com *17,4ºC *e vento quase nulo.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 14:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> deixo aqui as fotos do nevoeiro de ontem. Começou a formar-se por volta das 23H, altura em que sai de casa.



 fabulosas! É daqueles nevoeiros filmícos, coleantes, que dançam pelo ar e pelas esquinas, perfeito para histórias fantásticas! Grandes fotos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Dez 2015 às 18:30)

StormRic disse:


> fabulosas! É daqueles nevoeiros filmícos, coleantes, que dançam pelo ar e pelas esquinas, perfeito para histórias fantásticas! Grandes fotos!



Obrigado StormRic! 


O próximo passo será comprar uma máquina com melhor performance em pouca luz. Adoro fotografia nocturna e esta máquina, apesar de ter boa qualidade a performance neste tipo de fotografia não é a melhor. Mesmo com ISO 100 o ruído é notório. Mas pronto, para primeira DSLR já não é má de todo. 


Entretanto por aqui mais um dia solarengo, com o nevoeiro a durar até meio da manhã. Lá consegui pôr o termómetro da PCE a funcionar mas ainda é cedo para colocar valores pois não sei se estão correctos. Coloquei-o num campo ao lado da minha casa que é bem desnivelado. Ao descê-lo nota-se uma diferença de temperatura brutal. No fundo acumula bastante ar frio. É uma questão de fazer comparações com a EMA, mas de certeza que mesmo que esteja calibrado os registos vão ser diferentes.


----------



## qwerl (6 Dez 2015 às 19:29)

Boas 

Dia bastante solarengo, ideal para passeios de Domingo. Apareceram algumas(poucas) nuvens altas durante o dia mas não chegaram a tapar o sol
Temperatura em descida, sigo com *11,2ºC*. Em breve, quando as nuvens altas chegarem, a tendência é para a temperatura voltar a subir, como prenúncio da chuva que aí vem


----------



## james (6 Dez 2015 às 20:27)

Boa noite, 

Temperatura em queda, já nos 9 graus. 

A TMAX foi de 16 graus.


----------



## james (7 Dez 2015 às 00:39)

Boa noite,

O céu está a ficar muito nublado e começa a levantar - se algum vento também.

O mar está a começar a ficar bem agitado também.

A temperatura mantêm - se nos 9 graus.



Edit: o céu já está muito nublado na totalidade, já sopra uma brisa mais forte e o mar , repentinamente, ficou muito agitado, é bem audível a sua rebentação.


----------



## james (7 Dez 2015 às 10:05)

Bom dia,

Céu encoberto.

Vento moderado já com algumas rajadas, de SO.

Mar muito agitado, avistam -se grandes bandos de gaivotas em terra.

Tatual: 14 graus centígrados

O céu está bastante ameaçador, a chuva parece iminente!


P.S.   Choveu alguma coisa de madrugada, mas foi só o aperitivo.  A depressão propriamente dita deve começar a atuar  a  partir da tarde.


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2015 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Chove bem neste momento


----------



## james (7 Dez 2015 às 10:48)

Já chove por cá também!


----------



## guimeixen (7 Dez 2015 às 10:49)

Bom dia,

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Névoa (7 Dez 2015 às 11:25)

Por aqui, e pelo que eu tenha notado já há cerca de uma hora, sucedem-se aguaceiros, os primeiros sendo os mais fortes até o momento. 
A temperatura actual é de 13,4C no Isep, sendo que a Protecção Civil regista 13,6C. Mínima horário de S. Gens  à 1:00 com 9,4C, sendo que às 10:00 a estação registava 13C.


----------



## manchester (7 Dez 2015 às 11:28)

Chuvinha da boa e com pingas grossas aqui por Matosinhos já deu para me molhar 1 bocadinho


----------



## guimeixen (7 Dez 2015 às 12:08)

Chove com mais intensidade.


----------



## Névoa (7 Dez 2015 às 12:48)

Chove bem agora, tive de fechar todas as janelas da varanda e consequentemente desligar o A/C. Muito curiosamente, a tempetatura interior está a aguentar-se nos 18,5C, mais que os cerca de 18C que tinha em casa nestes dias de sol quando desligava o A/C, em que a temperatura externa era muito maior que a de hoje...


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Dez 2015 às 15:49)




----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2015 às 16:00)

Está a ficar bastante escuro para Oeste e Sudoeste


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Dez 2015 às 18:13)

Boas,


Por aqui dia cinzento, algo frio com alguma neblina. Manhã e início da tarde com alguma chuva. O acumulado ronda os 4 mm.


Durante grande parte da tarde esteve sem chover, mas eis que volta a cair neste momento.


----------



## qwerl (7 Dez 2015 às 18:24)

Boas

Por aqui um dia bastante cinzento, com alguns aguaceiros fracos que apenas molharam o chão
Agora voltou a chuva, caindo fraca neste momento, começou há cerca de 15 minutos  Temperatura atual de *15,7ºC *e vento moderado. As estações aqui perto ainda não registaram acumulação.


----------



## james (7 Dez 2015 às 19:27)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2015 às 21:18)

Boas,

Dia cinzento e com alguns períodos de chuva moderada. 4,83 mm acumulados até agora. Máxima de 15ºC e mínima de 9,6ºC. A sensação foi de um dia mais frio do que realmente foi.

Antes de começar a chover, pelas 10h00, o céu apresentava-se assim:



Undulating Skies. Porto, 07-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulating Skies. Porto, 07-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulating Skies. Porto, 07-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulating Skies. Porto, 07-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulating Skies. Porto, 07-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2015 às 22:17)

Boa note,

por aqui sigo com 13.2ºc e *4.6 mm* acumulados 

Olhando ao radar mais chuva estará a caminho


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2015 às 22:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Antes de começar a chover, pelas 10h00, o céu apresentava-se assim:



Excelentes! Cá estão os _undulatus_.


----------



## james (7 Dez 2015 às 22:26)

Grande ventania por aqui!  

Neste momento,  chove fraco, mas o céu está a ficar mais carregado. 

Vendo os modelos e o satélite, é possível que o período mais forte desta fugaz depressão seja durante a madrugada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Dez 2015 às 22:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia cinzento e com alguns períodos de chuva moderada. 4,83 mm acumulados até agora. Máxima de 15ºC e mínima de 9,6ºC. A sensação foi de um dia mais frio do que realmente foi.
> 
> ...



Muito boas!


Também vi em Barcelos durante a tarde mas mais tímidos.


Neste momento não chove, vento fraco.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2015 às 23:03)

StormRic disse:


> Excelentes! Cá estão os _undulatus_.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Muito boas!
> Também vi em Barcelos durante a tarde mas mais tímidos.
> 
> Neste momento não chove, vento fraco.


Obrigado.  Só foi pena ter de sair para o trabalho e não haver tempo para fazer um time-lapse!


----------



## james (7 Dez 2015 às 23:07)

Grande chuvada agora! 

Finalmente, uma bela noite de chuva e vento!


Vamos ver o desenrolar dos acontecimentos, mas, quer o GFS quer o ECM carregaram bem na precipitacao para as próximas horas, com valores em muitos locais na ordem dos 40 mm.


----------



## james (8 Dez 2015 às 00:46)

Chove intensamente, acompanhado por muito vento!  

Que bela noite de inverno!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Dez 2015 às 01:00)

Neste momento levamos nestas bandas com precipitação fraca-moderada e pontualmente forte. O radar de Arouca não engana e prevê-se que vamos levar ainda com ela nas próximas horas da madrugada !!!






Bom Nowcasting a todos os Minhotos.

Cmps.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2015 às 01:08)

Boas,

Por aqui noite de alguma chuva e vento, sigo com *0,8mm* acumulados.

Estão *13ºC* com *87%* de humidade e vento de Sul a* 20Km/h*

Imagem satélite das 00:50h , visível a frente fria em aproximação da Galiza:


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Dez 2015 às 02:37)

Que chuvada! 


A mais intensa da frente!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2015 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca pelo Porto, 7,37 mm acumulados. Estão 13,3º C.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2015 às 11:54)

Bom dia.

Por volta da meia noite a chuva intensificou-se, depois de algumas horas com chuva fraca\chuviscos, intermitentes.
Esta manhã temos tido aguaceiros, em geral fracos.
O acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos *2,0 mm*.
Hoje o* acumulado* segue nos *23,4 mm*.
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco de SSO, ocasionalmente moderado ao início da manhã.

*Tatual: 12,9ºC
Hr: 96%
*​Continuação de um bom feriado* (dia da Imaculada Conceição, padroeira de Portugal) *


----------



## qwerl (8 Dez 2015 às 13:06)

Bom dia,

Por aqui uma noite de chuva e algum vento. Uma estação aqui perto registou *1,8mm* ontem e *12,7mm* hoje, fazendo um total acumulado de *14,5mm*, que deve ficar por aqui. Nada mau, depois de tanto tempo sem chover até parece muito 

Por agora reina o céu encoberto e estão *16,6ºC*.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Dez 2015 às 17:19)

Boas,

dia com bastantes nuvens, mas também boas abertas. Agora com o aproximar do pôr do sol quase limpou totalmente. Ainda caiu um aguaceiro fraco durante a tarde.


A madrugada foi chuvosa. O acumulado é de *23,2 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2015 às 18:16)

Boa noite,

por aqui madrugada e manhã com chuva em períodos moderados, acumulado um total de *12.4 mm* 

Neste momento sigo com 13.2ºc vento fraco e 92 % de HR.

Céu limpo.


----------



## qwerl (8 Dez 2015 às 20:03)

Boa noite 

O resto do dia foi caracterizado por céu nublado com algumas abertas que deixavam o sol espreitar. A temperatura máxima foi de *17,8ºC*.

Agora estão *12,0ºC* e alguma neblina pouco densa. O acumulado não sofreu alterações ficando nos *12,7mm*.


----------



## james (8 Dez 2015 às 21:09)

Boa noite, 

Temperatura já nos 9 graus. 

Agora vamos ter uns dias de sol, a chuva deverá regressar no fim de semana, vamos ver se para a mudança de padrão ansiada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2015 às 22:15)

Boas,

Por aqui noite de nevoeiro cerrado vindo do Douro.  Estão *9,9ºC* a descer rapidamente com* 97%* de humidade , o vento sopra fraco de ENE.

Temperatura máxima de *14,1ºC* às 00h. 
A chuva que caiu até ao final da manhã deu para acumular *9,6mm*


----------



## james (8 Dez 2015 às 23:23)

Temperatura nos 8 graus. 

Está nevoeiro e, com a HR muito elevada,  reforça a sensação de frio!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2015 às 23:26)

Boas,

Por aqui também vai subindo algum nevoeiro desde o Douro. Estão 10,2ºC.




River Mist. Porto, 08-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Mist. Porto, 08-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Mist. Porto, 08-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Dez 2015 às 00:40)

Boas,

Nevoeiro ainda mais denso neste momento, visibilidade bastante reduzida.

Sigo com *9,3ºC* e *98%* HR, o vento aumentou de intensidade sopra a *18km/h* de Leste.

Edit: 99%HR  e vento 19,3km/h com rajadas 25,7km/h


----------



## Veterano (9 Dez 2015 às 07:58)

Bom dia. Céu com poucas nuvens, vento fraco e 14,8º.


----------



## james (9 Dez 2015 às 08:41)

Bom dia, 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. 

Alguma neblina ainda. 

Tatual: 8 graus centígrados


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2015 às 10:13)

Bom dia. 

O nevoeiro já se fazia sentir nas zonas baixas ontem à noite pelas 21.30h.
Entretanto foi-se alastrando a todo o lado e ficou mesmo cerrado ao início da madrugada.
Pelas 06.30h já se tinha dissipado aqui na região, dando lugar a céu pouco nublado (nuvens altas).
O vento sopra fraco.

*Tmín: 3,6ºC (05.18h)

Tatual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## james (9 Dez 2015 às 13:28)

Temperatura nos 14 graus. 

Voltamos à lestada ( padrão predominante no inverno passado e que   continua a ser predominante este ano) ,  com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## james (9 Dez 2015 às 21:41)

Temperatura a baixar bem, já nos 8 graus. 

Como a HR está muito elevada, a sensação térmica é bem baixa.


----------



## james (10 Dez 2015 às 08:34)

Bom dia, 

Inicio do dia com alguma nebulosidade alta. 

Está frio,  Tatual de 6 graus.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2015 às 08:37)

Bom dia, 

madrugada fresca com mínima de *8.7 ºc* 

Neste momento 10.4ºc e céu nublado com nuvens altas.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2015 às 13:16)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia começou e mantêm-se com bastante nebulosidade alta.
Ainda assim o sol consegue brilhar e aquecer um pouco o ambiente.
O vento tem soprado fraco de NNO a NNE.
Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *14,2ºC *(12.21h).

*Tmín: 5,6ºC (07.25h)

Tatual: 14,5ºC
Hr: 75%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Dez 2015 às 16:03)

Boas, tardes,

dia muito agradável este. Há que aproveitar os últimos raios de sol antes de vir a chuva. 


Neste momento céu pouco nublado. EMA registava 16,3ºC às 15H.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2015 às 17:36)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui manhã fresca com mínima de *8,6ºC*, e lestada fraca a moderada.

Durante a tarde algumas nuvens altas, mesmo assim máxima chegou aos *15ºC* pelas 15:43h

Neste momento já arrefece, sigo com *12,3ºC* e *82%* de humidade. Foto tirada ao poente :


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2015 às 21:01)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas, tardes,
> 
> dia muito agradável este. Há que aproveitar os últimos raios de sol antes de vir a chuva.
> 
> ...



Possivelmente querias dizer 16,3ºC, ou algo do genero.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Dez 2015 às 21:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Possivelmente querias dizer 16,3ºC, ou algo do genero.


Lapso meu. Obrigado pela correcção.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2015 às 21:59)

Boas,

noite bem fresca e húmida por aqui, sigo com *8.6 ºc* ( mínima do dia ) a máxima foi de *15.5 ºc*.

Vento fraco de ESE e 87 % de HR.


----------



## james (10 Dez 2015 às 22:21)

A noite segue muito fria, já com apenas 6 graus!  

Algum nevoeiro a levantar. 

Finalmente, a temperatura mínima começa a ir para valores mais de acordo com a época.  Agora só  falta a temperatura máxima também caminhar nesse sentido.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2015 às 22:33)

Grande carga de orvalho lá fora, sigo com *8,0ºC* e *92% *de HR
Vento de Leste / ENE a *14,5km/h , *WindChill* 5,7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2015 às 22:43)

Mínima constantemente a ser batida, sigo com* 8.3 ºc*.


----------



## james (11 Dez 2015 às 01:04)

Noite muito fria. Já  nos 4 graus!


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 01:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto tirada ao poente :



 Bela bola alaranjada! E muitos cirrus, foram todos para aí, por cá ficaram mais as nuvens médias. Continua-se sem se conseguir ver o disco solar como aí, consequência da posição do anticiclone.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Dez 2015 às 02:19)

Que autêntico congelador lá fora!

O meu termómetro marca 3,2ºC. Sensação de frio muito elevada devido ao nevoeiro cerrado. Devem bastar uns 10 minutos a pé para deixar de sentir a cara. 


Também a humidade é muito elevada, 100% e os telhados pingam. Se estivesse frio para temperaturas negativas tinha amanhã um belo sincelo.


----------



## james (11 Dez 2015 às 07:26)

Bom dia,

Início do dia muito frio e com algum nevoeiro.

Tatual: 3 graus centígrados 

Boa camada de geada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Dez 2015 às 08:05)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *5,9ºC* pelas 7h

Neste momento céu limpo, estão *6,1ºC* e *95%* de humidade. 

Vento Leste moderado.


----------



## Veterano (11 Dez 2015 às 08:07)

Bom dia. Céu limpo e 9,8º, com vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2015 às 08:14)

Bom dia,

mínima de *5.8 ºc*

Neste momento 6.7 ºc, vento E 8 Km/h e 96% de HR

Céu limpo mas nuvens altas distantes para S/SE


----------



## james (11 Dez 2015 às 08:50)

Muito frio ainda e gelo em alguns locais. 

Tatual: 4 graus


----------



## karkov (11 Dez 2015 às 09:00)

Arredores de Guimarães...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Dez 2015 às 21:30)

Boa noite.

Hoje tivemos sol, razoavelmente agradável, depois de uma noite fresca, algo desconfortável.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se parcialmente a pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
O vento sopra fraco de ENE.

*Tmín: 2,9ºC (05.01h)
Tmáx: 13,5ºC (13.20h)

Tatual: 5,5ºC
Hr: 88%
*​Um bom fim de semana!


----------



## james (11 Dez 2015 às 22:15)

Mais uma noite muito fria! 

Já nos 4 graus!


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Dez 2015 às 22:25)

Boas Noite 

Algumas fotos do passeio do dia de hoje

Ribeira do Mocho, na fronteira entre os concelho de Espinho e de Gaia





Limpeza e alisamento do areal das praias da Granja (Vila Nova de Gaia)


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Dez 2015 às 22:57)

Boas,
Por aqui noite segue bastante fresca com vento de Leste a tornar o ambiente ainda mais frio.

Sigo com *7,1ºC* e *91%* de humidade. Vento a *19,3km/h* de ENE

Poente por aqui


----------



## bmelo (12 Dez 2015 às 13:48)

karkov disse:


> Arredores de Guimarães...




Amigo, que carro é esse ?  (curiosidade)


----------



## karkov (12 Dez 2015 às 22:15)

bmelo disse:


> Amigo, que carro é esse ?  (curiosidade)



Renault Clio IV


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2015 às 23:05)

Boa noite.

Depois de termos períodos de céu muito nublado ao longo do dia, o céu apresenta-se limpo - apenas ligeira neblina paira nos vales mais baixos.
O vento sopra fraco.

*Tmín: 3,6ºC (02.42h)
Tmáx: 12,0ºC (14.13h)

Tatual: 5,4ºC
Hr: 88%
*​*A todos continuação de um excelente fim de semana. *


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 02:23)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ribeira do Mocho, na fronteira entre os concelho de Espinho e de Gaia



 boas fotos. Essa ribeira parece com águas quase paradas, é normal?


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 08:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente por aqui



Fotos lindas! 

Os avisos amarelos de vento começam a vigorar às 12:00; de precipitação às 18:00.

Na análise das 06h é evidente uma muito rápida erosão do anticiclone que perdurou sobre a península:


----------



## james (13 Dez 2015 às 10:21)

Bom dia,

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de Sul,  já com rajadas fortes. 

Tatual: 10 graus centigrados


----------



## qwerl (13 Dez 2015 às 11:45)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o vento também já se faz sentir moderado com rajada mais fortes.
O céu apresenta-se maioritariamente nublado com nuvens altas e médias mas o sol vai brilhando de vez em quando
Neste momento estão 17ºC (algo abafado) e a mínima foi de *7,1ºC**. *Agora só falta a chuva, que deverá vir mais logo


----------



## james (13 Dez 2015 às 12:14)

Por aqui, caiu à pouco um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Dez 2015 às 13:25)

Boas,

Começou a chover fraco puxado a vento. Mínima fresca de *6,4ºC *

Neste momento estão *15,2ºC* com *77%* de Humidade.  Céu muito nublado e vento de *SSE* moderado com rajadas de* 55km/h*

Pressão a descer , *1015,8hPa* agora



StormRic disse:


> Fotos lindas!



Obrigado!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Dez 2015 às 13:56)

Boa tarde,

Forte aguaceiro agora.


----------



## karkov (13 Dez 2015 às 14:02)

Começa a chover entre Guimarães e Povoa de Lanhoso


----------



## qwerl (13 Dez 2015 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,

Aqui ainda não caiu nada mas o vento tem vindo a intensificar-se, com rajadas bastante fortes, agora com um pequeno período de acalmia
Imagem de radar(refletividade) das 13:40. A frente apresenta ecos intensos, vamos ver se vai conseguir manter-se assim, até porque tem bom aspeto:


----------



## supercell (13 Dez 2015 às 15:35)

O radar apresenta ecos vermelhos aqui ao lado da costa e já parece ter ocorrido uma descarga elétrica ao largo da costa da zona de Leiria. ( http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt&page_0=13 )


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2015 às 16:13)

Muito escuro em aproximação de SW


----------



## qwerl (13 Dez 2015 às 16:17)

Por aqui o tempo tem vindo a ficar cada vez mais fechado ao longo das horas e neste momento muito escuro para oeste. O vento depois de algum tempo de acalmia está a voltar a intensificar-se, pelo radar a chuva não deve demorar muito a começar a cair


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2015 às 16:33)

Chove bem e com gotas grossas neste momento


----------



## james (13 Dez 2015 às 16:41)

Recomeça a chover e com grande intensidade! 

Este é um daqueles dias que não engana.  
Céu muito negro com belas nuvens escuras a correr furiosamente vindas de Sul, vento a aumentar de intensidade progressivamente, gaivotas em terra.
Não há dúvida,  aproxima -se tempestade!


----------



## qwerl (13 Dez 2015 às 17:11)

Começa a chover, neste momento fraca, e tocada a vento
Tempo muito escuro, belo dia de "inverno" apesar da temperatura

Edit: Começou a engrossar, chove bem e o vento cada vez mais forte


----------



## camrov8 (13 Dez 2015 às 17:13)

pelo radar isto vem chuvada para estes lados


----------



## qwerl (13 Dez 2015 às 18:17)

Boa noite
Desde há uma hora que vai chovendo sem parar, ora fraca ora moderada, e por vezes tocada a vento.
Neste momento chove bem com gotas grossas


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2015 às 19:07)

Boas,

Depois de um amanhecer bem solarengo que depressa passou a encoberto, chegou finalmente a chuva perto das 17h00. Na última hora e meia acumularam 3 mm aqui por estas bandas. O vento tem também vindo a aumentar de intensidade; rajada mais forte até a esta hora de 42,6 km/h às 18h23. Máxima de 16,6ºC. Neste momento estão 14,2ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2015 às 19:27)

Boa noite.

Por cá, depois de umas pingas por volta das 13h, só recomeçou a chover com o cair da noite, após as 17h-17.30h. Fraca, e apenas agora vai chovendo de forma mais contínua.
O vento tem soprado de SSE fraco a moderado ao longo da tarde e, mesmo agora, não se intensificou.
O *acumulado* é de* 2,0 mm*, registados apenas na última hora.

*Tmín: 3,9ºC (07.14h)
Tmáx: 13,3ºC (13.02h)

Tatual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 87%
*​*Bom acompanhamento meteorológico. *


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Dez 2015 às 19:48)

Por cá rajada de 67,3Kms/h


----------



## james (13 Dez 2015 às 20:35)

Grande ventania por aqui, vai ser uma noite de vendaval. 

Chove também certinho desde as 5 da tarde. 

Edit: chove torrencialmente agora , puxado a muito vento.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2015 às 20:57)

StormRic disse:


> boas fotos. Essa ribeira parece com águas quase paradas, é normal?



A água estava em movimento lento, eu é que me enganei a fotografar, congelei a foto em vez de fazer arrastamento. Notava-se na altura o movimento das folhas eheh @StormRic


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2015 às 21:32)

Continua a acumular pelo Porto; 5,6 mm até agora.

O amanhecer foi bem mais "caloroso" e seco:



Golden Sunrise. Porto, 13-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Golden Sunrise. Porto, 13-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Golden Sunrise. Porto, 13-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Golden Sunrise. Porto, 13-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Golden Sunrise. Porto, 13-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E não faltaram umas bonitas irisações:



Sunrise Irisations. Porto, 13-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise Irisations. Porto, 13-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2015 às 21:48)

Boas ,

por aqui chuva por vezes moderada, neste momento apenas uns pingos dispersos, sigo com *7 mm* acumulados 

13.8 ºc actuais,vento SSW 24 Km/h.

Mais um A380 a passar sobre o Porto há momentos, pena ser de noite 

Vai com "pressa",  a mais de  1000 Km/h.

Fui lá fora e apesar da distância ouvia-se o ruído distante e abafado  no céu:

http://www.flightradar24.com/UAE204/8417a22


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2015 às 22:06)

Célula a oeste de Viana do Castelo merece uma especial atenção devido ao desenvolvimento e aumento do topo da célula que poderá originar ou não trovoada.

Eco de 10 km neste momento


----------



## qwerl (13 Dez 2015 às 22:19)

Boas
Já há algum tempo que não chove, depois de ter chovido sem parar desde as 17h. Ovar acumulou *5,3mm*. Pelo que choveu acredito que aqui tenha sido um pouco mais.
Agora não chove e o vento faz-se ouvir, embora nada de anormal. Agora há que esperar pelas células que se aproximam, e ver se há espetáculo, apesar de duvidar muito, pois aquilo deve ser só chuva e vento.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 22:43)

João Pedro disse:


> E não faltaram umas bonitas irisações:



 espectaculares irisações e céu, fotos lindas!


----------



## james (13 Dez 2015 às 23:39)

Por aqui, noite de grande ventania, vai tudo pelos ares. 

Em relação à chuva, neste momento cai chuva fraca.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Dez 2015 às 01:12)

Boas,

Por aqui noite de alguma chuva e vento à mistura. Acumulados* 0,8mm*

Estão *13,1ºC* ,o vento sopra de sul a *35km/h* , rajada máxima de *69,2km/h*


----------



## Veterano (14 Dez 2015 às 08:13)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, aguaceiros e vento moderado de sudoeste a ocasionar 15,6º de temperatura. Inverno morno este que atravessamos...


----------



## james (14 Dez 2015 às 09:58)

Bom dia, 

Início da semana com aguaceiros fortes e vento forte. 

Tatual: 14 graus centígrados


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2015 às 11:09)

Bom dia. 

Situação muito calma a reportar daqui de Paços de Ferreira neste momento.
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado, depois da passagem de uma linha de instabilidade. O sol vai brilhando...





O vento sopra fraco a moderado oscilando entre SSO e SSE.
De madrugada tivemos períodos de chuva.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *10,4 mm*.
Ontem terminei o dia com um acumulado de* 6,3 mm*.

Situação bastante calma, nada próxima de qualquer aviso que tenham lançado. A chuva por vezes forte e persistente é uma miragem. Acredito que entre hoje e amanha uma nova frente chegue trazendo chuva de forma mais persistente mas para já algo indefenida a situação.

*Tatual: 16,0ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## guimeixen (14 Dez 2015 às 12:17)

Irisação ou iridescência? Qual é a diferença?

Fotos tiradas à pouco:



Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## qwerl (14 Dez 2015 às 14:53)

Boas

Por aqui o vento soprou com intensidade durante a noite e ainda sopra forte.
Bastante ameno por aqui, temperatura à volta dos *17ºC*. O acumulado de hoje, segundo os dados de uma estação aqui perto vai em *2mm**, *aqui deve ser um pouco mais pois caiu um aguaceiro intenso por volta das 8h da manhã. O acumulado de ontem ficou pelos* 6,3mm*
Agora o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, um pouco ameaçador, e o vento sopra moderado, forte por vezes.


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2015 às 15:17)

Calor, quase 20ºC com céu muito nublado, estamos no Brasil?


----------



## james (14 Dez 2015 às 15:24)

1337 disse:


> Calor, quase 20ºC com céu muito nublado, estamos no Brasil?




Por este andar, o natal este ano vai ser uma churrascada no pátio.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Dez 2015 às 16:39)

Grande chuvada! 


A madrugada foi bastante chuvosa. Acordei por volta das 5 e meia da manhã com uma grande chuvada. Acumulados 23,5 mm até às 15H.


Destaque para o tempo ameno, que se prolongará durante toda a semana.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2015 às 16:46)

Hoje ainda não choveu, apenas chuviscou sem acumulação.

Ontem acumulei *0,4 mm* de precipitação.

Temperatura máxima do dia de hoje *19,4ºC
*
Para quando trovoada? Parece que vem aí alguma animação


----------



## qwerl (14 Dez 2015 às 17:41)

Boa tarde

Aqui a tarde foi marcada por aguaceiros fracos e bastante vento, o que torna o ambiente um pouco desagradável, apesar da temperatura bastante amena. O mar apreseenta-se com ondas altas na zona de rebentação mas estranhamente calmo à medida que a distância da praia aumenta.

À medida que a noite vai-se aproximando, os aguaceiros têm vindo a aumentar de intensidade (acabou
de cair um mais intenso enquanto escrevia), e pelo radar parece que vem mais chuva. O acumulado em Ovar está nos *3,3mm*

Nota também para o estado das praias, algumas com mais areia ainda do que no verão, o que não é muito normal Penso que o tempo anticiclónico e o mar bastante calmo para a época tenha contribuído para que as praias tenham mais areia neste momento do que o tinham noutros anos.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2015 às 18:08)

Boas,

Depois de um dia quase completamente em seco, choveu durante a madrugada, aqui há cerca de uma hora regressou a chuva que por vezes tem caído de uma forma bastante intensa.  O dia vai com 6,35 mm acumulados, dos quais 2 mm caíram na última hora.

15,9ºC neste momento, com máxima de 18,9ºC pelas 12h45.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2015 às 18:12)

Miguel96 disse:


> Hoje ainda não choveu, apenas chuviscou sem acumulação.
> 
> Ontem acumulei *0,4 mm* de precipitação.
> 
> ...


Os topos das células não são suficientemente altos para haver trovoada.


----------



## james (14 Dez 2015 às 18:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Os topos das células não são suficientemente altas para haver trovoada.




Eu quase já não me lembro do som de um trovão.   Já não vejo trovoada  para aí à um ano e tal.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2015 às 18:20)

james disse:


> Eu quase já não me lembro do som de um trovão.   Já não vejo trovoada  para aí à um ano e tal.


Elas virão no tempo certo


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2015 às 18:26)

Mais um belo aguaceiro neste momento!  7 mm acumulados.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2015 às 19:15)

Chove certinho neste momento em Espinho 

10 mm acumulados de precipitação 

Neste momento em Espinho


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 19:32)

guimeixen disse:


> Irisação ou iridescência? Qual é a diferença?
> 
> Fotos tiradas à pouco:



 muito boas!

Julgo que são sinónimos.


----------



## qwerl (14 Dez 2015 às 19:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> Chove certinho neste momento em Espinho
> 
> 10 mm acumulados de precipitação



O mesmo cenário por aqui há quase 2 horas. A estação mais próxima regista* 11,7mm* acumulados, *5,6mm* na última hora, nada mau Agora com uma pausa


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2015 às 20:54)

Ecos amarelos a caminho do Porto; já veremos se se aguentam. Neste momento não chove. 10,92 mm acumulados.


----------



## james (14 Dez 2015 às 21:38)

Por aqui, chove com grande intensidade! 

E acompanhado de muito vento!


----------



## qwerl (14 Dez 2015 às 21:44)

Boa noite
Por aqui vai chovendo com alguma intensidade, parando um pouco apenas por volta das 20h. Chuva boa para ser absorvida pelos terrenos
A estação que eu estou a seguir vai com *15,5mm* acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2015 às 21:48)

Muita chuva na última meia hora; quase 5 mm em 20 minutos. 18,29 mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2015 às 21:51)

Chove imenso pelo Porto, sigo com *25.2 mm* acumulados, chuva forte e da grossa 

Há lençóis de água em algumas ruas com sarjetas entupidas 

*27.7 mm *no Isep:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## james (14 Dez 2015 às 22:02)

Aqui continua a chover sem parar também! 

Noite muito chuvoso, muitos lençóis de água.


----------



## james (14 Dez 2015 às 22:07)

É um dilúvio!


----------



## qwerl (14 Dez 2015 às 22:23)

E chove, chove, chove... Não pára por 1 segundo, moderada, por vezes um pouco mais forte.
*19,3mm *


----------



## james (14 Dez 2015 às 22:29)

Incrível o que chove aqui!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Dez 2015 às 22:30)

Como chove!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2015 às 23:01)

Chuva fraca e 20 mm acumulados neste momento. Deixo um vídeo que fiz pelas 21h30:
Ver em HD (1080p)


----------



## qwerl (14 Dez 2015 às 23:07)

Os mesmos *20mm* por aqui, pelo radar não vem mais nada por isso o acumulado deve ficar por aqui,
Agora é apreciar o vento, que deve soprar bem o resto da noite


----------



## james (14 Dez 2015 às 23:24)

Após uma breve acalmia, chove bem novamente! 

Muito vento também, noite invernal!


P.S.   Não compreendo os critérios do IPMA.  O vento está tão forte como ontem ( talvez até mais) . Fiz agora uma pequena viagem de carro, que foi bastante dificultada pelo vento, ontem estava aviso amarelo para o vento e hoje nada.  A sério, às vezes não consigo mesmo compreender o IPMA.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Dez 2015 às 23:33)

Boas, 

desde o fim da tarde que vai chovendo, por vezes com intensidade e com breves pausas. Já ultrapassei a marca dos 40 mm. 


Neste momento chove forte, com algum vento a acompanhar.


----------



## james (14 Dez 2015 às 23:39)

Mas que ventania impressionante!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Dez 2015 às 23:59)

james disse:


> Mas que ventania impressionante!



Quando relatavas há pouco bastante vento por aqui mal soprava.


Agora levantaram-se umas boas rajadas, até fazem os fios de alta tensão uivarem. Imagino por aí.


Entretanto a chuva parou.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Dez 2015 às 01:22)

Vendaval desde as 20h, não para


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 01:35)

Acumulados do evento incluindo os dias 12, 13, 14 e resumo do mês até às 00h de hoje.


----------



## james (15 Dez 2015 às 02:23)

Que grande vendaval vai por aqui à horas!  
Espantosa a intensidade média do vento! 

Seguramente, este evento é um dos melhores por aqui nos últimos 12 meses em termos de vento.


----------



## Veterano (15 Dez 2015 às 08:03)

Bom dia. Estão uns mornos 17,4º, deve ser quase a máxima de hoje, com céu encoberto, aguaceiros, vento de sudoeste fraco a moderado.


----------



## james (15 Dez 2015 às 09:35)

Bom dia,

Céu encoberto.

Aguaceiros.

Vento forte. ( notável a intensidade média do vento neste evento, está mesmo muito vento, até se torna difícil caminhar na rua)

Muitos ramos caídos no chão,  é impressionante o vendaval que vai por aqui e que durou toda a noite. 

Tatual: 15 graus centigrados


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2015 às 10:44)

Bom dia, 

ontem foi uma boa rega com *29.2 mm* acumulados. 

Hoje sigo com *0.3 mm* até ao momento, a temperatura é bastante amena com 17.6 ºc actuais, vento SSW com rajadas de 45 Km/h.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2015 às 11:19)

Bom dia.

Por cá amanhecemos com céu muito nublado, umas pingas incipientes esporádicas e algum sol a brilhar, mantendo-se de momento o céu muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas.
O vento tem soprado moderado com algumas rajadas. Neste momento veto médio próximo dos 20 km\h e rajadas de 27 km\h.
O *acumulado de ontem* ficou nos* 48,5 mm*. A partir das 18h choveu muito, com períodos de chuva intensa.
Hoje não acumulou nada.
Uma nota para a temperatura amena, muito amena mesmo...sente-se algum desconforto pela combinação temperatura\humidade.

*Tatual: 17,3ºC
Hr: 64%*​


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2015 às 11:19)

Pelo radar há uma mancha de precipitação mais intensa a subir ao longo da costa, vamos ver onde entra


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Dez 2015 às 14:14)




----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2015 às 14:33)

Chove com intensidade neste momento


----------



## james (15 Dez 2015 às 16:09)

Chove bem!


----------



## james (15 Dez 2015 às 16:57)

Céu encoberto, com chuva e muito vento! 

Mas que belo dia de inverno ( embora ainda estejamos no Outono) .


----------



## HélderCosta (15 Dez 2015 às 17:50)

Boas,
Depois de 3 dias de chuva, regressa amanha para um pequeno intervalo o rico sol


----------



## james (15 Dez 2015 às 19:06)

Chove intensamente agora!


----------



## james (15 Dez 2015 às 21:23)

Cai mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2015 às 22:06)

É uma pena estar tão longe


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Dez 2015 às 22:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> É uma pena estar tão longe



As células já estão em fase de dissipação.


----------



## qwerl (15 Dez 2015 às 22:38)

Boa noite 

Por aqui mais um dia de céu encoberto, quase sem chuva, apesar do vento se ter feito notar bastante durante a madrugada e manhã. Caiu apenas um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 18h.
Por agora sigo com uns absurdos *17,8ºC *e um ambiente abafado que faz lembrar os trópicos. Acumulado de *1mm* na estação mais próxima. Acumulado ontem ficou-se pelos *19,8mm *na mesma estação.

Nota também para a previsão do IPMA para amanhã, que mete uma mínima de *15ºC* e uma máxima de *23ºC *para Ovar**Inacreditável a 10 dias do Natal, temperaturas de pleno verão a meio de Dezembro. Não dá quase para acreditar, o clima anda mesmo avariado


----------



## james (15 Dez 2015 às 22:54)

qwerl disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui mais um dia de céu encoberto, quase sem chuva, apesar do vento se ter feito notar bastante durante a madrugada e manhã. Caiu apenas um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 18h.
> Por agora sigo com uns absurdos *17,8ºC *e um ambiente abafado que faz lembrar os trópicos. Acumulado de *1mm* na estação mais próxima. Acumulado ontem ficou-se pelos *19,8mm *na mesma estação.
> ...




23 graus??? 

Ó pá, mais um bocado e dava para ir à praia.


----------



## james (15 Dez 2015 às 23:26)

Por aqui, o céu mantêm -se nublado, mas o mais interessante é a temperatura: é quase meia - noite e estão 18 graus 

Boa parte das noites no verão foram mais frias do que esta. 

Estamos a cerca de uma semana do Natal, que se passa com as temperaturas na Europa?  Alguém se esqueceu de mudar o termostato para o frio?


----------



## jcboliveira (16 Dez 2015 às 07:14)

Tenho visto moscas mas mais uns dias como estes e aparecem borboletas


----------



## Veterano (16 Dez 2015 às 08:19)

Bom dia. Manhã calma, sem vento, algumas nuvens altas e 15,8º. Tempo morno...


----------



## Topê (16 Dez 2015 às 09:06)

Hoje o dia ameaça ser bem ameno no Litoral Norte, aposto que poderá haver supresas a nivel de temperaturas maximas.


----------



## james (16 Dez 2015 às 09:16)

Bom dia, 

Dia com períodos de céu muito nublado. 

Temperatura  já nos 17 graus, mínima de 15. 

A noite esteve muito abafada, não me lembro de ver alguma vez temperaturas tão altas e um tempo tão ameno tão próximo do Natal.  Até tenho em casa um ameixoeiro com flores e as moscas e as formigas ainda passeiam alegremente como se ainda estivéssemos em Outubro.


----------



## Topê (16 Dez 2015 às 09:22)

james disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Dia com períodos de céu muito nublado.
> 
> ...



Acredito que sim, mas felizmente ao contrário do que se temeu será apenas um fenómeno localizado de um,dois dias a partir de sábado, o tempo volta a normalizar-se . Entretanto acredito que durante o dia de hoje haja supresas.


----------



## james (16 Dez 2015 às 09:45)

Topê disse:


> Acredito que sim, mas felizmente ao contrário do que se temeu será apenas um fenómeno localizado de um,dois dias a partir de sábado, o tempo volta a normalizar-se . Entretanto acredito que durante o dia de hoje haja supresas.




Está mesmo muito abafado. 

Mas, pelo menos para animar um pouco, já vejo máximas próximo do Natal na ordem dos 12 / 13 graus.


----------



## jcboliveira (16 Dez 2015 às 09:55)

http://www.wunderground.com/news/warm-united-states-december-2015


----------



## james (16 Dez 2015 às 11:53)

Forte lestada por aqui, o ar é muito ameno, diria quase quente!(??? )  

Tatual: 20 graus centígrados


----------



## james (16 Dez 2015 às 12:34)

23 graus!!!!


----------



## Topê (16 Dez 2015 às 12:53)

O Litoral Norte está a ter hoje registos de temperaturas máximas mais elevada que teve em muitos dias de Agosto e Setembro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Dez 2015 às 13:05)

Boas,
Por aqui logo pela manhã as temperaturas eram bastante amenas, mínima de *17ºC* 

Agora o céu apresenta nebulosidade alta, estão* 20,9ºC* com humidade apenas nos *33%*. Vento morno a soprar de SSE a *18km/h*

Francelos mais próximo do mar , segue com *22ºC* , a mínima foi de *18,1ºC*

IPMA - Temperaturas às 12h


----------



## qwerl (16 Dez 2015 às 14:13)

Boas
Mínima de *18,1ºC*(!) O termómetro hoje às 8h marcava *19,7ºC*
Agora estão *22,2ºC *(já foi aos 22,7), céu nublado por nuvens altas e um vento morno. Dia mais quente que muitos dias de verão, mais um bocado e tinha uma noite tropical a 8 dias do Natal


----------



## james (16 Dez 2015 às 19:57)

Ainda estão uns amenissimos 17 graus,  hoje foi seguramente um dos dias mais quentes de sempre de dezembro.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2015 às 20:44)

Boas,

Dia de primavera hoje pelo Porto. Máxima de 22,2ºC pelas 14h30. A mínima é a que se regista neste momento: 15,2ºC.


----------



## qwerl (16 Dez 2015 às 22:33)

Boa noite

Máxima de *22,7ºC*
Mínima por volta das 20h30 de *12,2ºC*
Agora estou com *17,1ºC *(parece impossível mas a temperatura subiu 5ºC em menos de 2 horas, isto de noite).
Ovar, a menos de 5km daqui, está com *12,1ºC*
Há algumas estações aqui perto com temperaturas de 12ºC e há outras com temperaturas à volta dos 17/18ºC


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2015 às 22:55)

Por aqui a temperatura também subiu; 15,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## qwerl (16 Dez 2015 às 23:48)

*19,0ºC *agora e um vento moderado morno, há 3 horas estavam *12,2ºC*. O dia de hoje não pára de me surpreender.. Será que vamos ter uma noite tropical em Dezembro?


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

Por aqui, também sigo com uns incríveis 18 graus!!!!!!

E está o céu limpo! 

Ainda me lembro das frias lestadas nesta época do ano , mas a Sibéria e a Europa Central não estão  suficientemente frias, só chega cá um bafo ameno, faz lembrar um pouco o verão.


----------



## qwerl (17 Dez 2015 às 00:16)

E agora despeço-me com uns normalíssimos* 19,4ºC *e o vento cada vez mais intenso, que já se faz ouvir.


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 01:27)

Dou por terminado o dia, com bastante vento de Leste e uns espantosos 17 graus!


----------



## Veterano (17 Dez 2015 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Estão uns amenos 18,9º em Matosinhos, com céu encoberto e vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 08:54)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui, Início de dia com céu muito nublado e vento forte de SO. 

Tatual: 17 graus centígrados


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 10:21)

Por aqui vai uma grande ventania ( já são muitos dias seguidos com bastante vento). 

E o céu a ficar cada vez mais carregado!


----------



## 1337 (17 Dez 2015 às 11:58)

Ontem máxima de 22.3ºC, não me lembro de ver tantos dias quentes em Dezembro e logo 22.3ºC?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2015 às 12:05)

Impressionantes os dados da EMA de *Arouca*

Hora: 11:00

*20,5ºC*
*27% HR*


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 17:23)

Já chove! 

E chove bem!


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 20:18)

Continua a chover bem.  

E vento também!


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2015 às 22:20)

Chove bem neste momento 

15.2 ºc e *1.6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## qwerl (17 Dez 2015 às 22:27)

Boa noite

Por aqui ainda só chuviscou, mas secou tudo num instante. Continua o tempo abafado, céu encoberto, vento moderado com rajadas fortes, que de vez em quando fazem-se ouvir. Durante o dia o cenário foi semelhante, sendo que agora a nebulosidade é mais densa. A temperatura deve andar por volta dos 17/18ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2015 às 22:59)

Boa noite.

Por aqui temos agora chuva fraca acompanhada de vento fraco de SSO.
O acumulado é de 2,0 mm (1,0 mm na última hora).
A temperatura é que está amena...

*Tatual: 14,3ºC
Hr: 85%*​


----------



## qwerl (17 Dez 2015 às 23:42)

A chuva já começou e foi logo em grande Acabou de passar por aqui um aguaceiro forte, a estrada já está cheia de poças de água. Pelo radar passou por aqui um eco amarelo muito localizado. A estação mais perto regista *0,3mm *mas aqui deverá ser mais.
Agora chuva fraca, o vento continua a soprar moderado. Ainda está abafado lá fora


----------



## james (18 Dez 2015 às 00:30)

Chove torrencialmente agora, noite verdadeiramente invernal com muita chuva e vento!!! 

Tatual :14 graus

Edit: mas que dilúvio cai neste momento!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Dez 2015 às 01:36)

Vento fraco/ moderado de quadrante Sul! Temperatura agradável,de momento sem chuva!


----------



## Veterano (18 Dez 2015 às 08:11)

Bom dia. Alguns chuviscos com céu encoberto, 16,5º e vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2015 às 09:03)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulados foi de *2.8 mm*

Hoje sigo com* 3.6 mm* até ao momento com 15.7 ºc , vento S 12Km/h e 97 % de HR.

Céu encoberto e chuviscos.


----------



## james (18 Dez 2015 às 15:36)

Boa tarde, Por aqui o céu está encoberto a ameaçar chuva.

Tatual ( elevada para a época) : 19 graus centígrados ￼


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2015 às 21:57)

Acumulados da frente que só afectou para norte de Aveiro:


----------



## james (18 Dez 2015 às 22:24)

Boa noite, 

Mas que grande ventania se levantou agora por aqui, estou a ver que vai ser mais uma noite de vendaval. 

Bom, de vento, não me posso queixar, tem havido bastante! 

O céu ainda está limpo e o mar está muito agitado, penso que dentro de pouco tempo, vai ser ativado o aviso amarelo para a agitação marítima.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2015 às 04:06)

Já começa a entrar a nebulosidade. Nas zonas costeiras já há presença de ar mais ameno. Por aqui ainda está algo fresco. Por exemplo às 3 da manhã Viana

 e Porto seguiam com o dobro da temperatura desta zona, que era de 8ºC. Até em Cabril e Lamas de Mouro está mais quente. Esta zona é mesmo um gelo.


----------



## dj_teko (19 Dez 2015 às 10:34)

Bom dia, e tudo o vento leva


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2015 às 10:35)

Bom dia.

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, deixando aqui e ali o sol brilhar por momentos.
O vento sopra fraco de SSE.
Bem morna a esta hora, depois de uma madrugada fresca. 

Ontem o *acumulado* da chuva\aguaceiros da madrugada foi de *7,1 mm*.
O pecúleo deste outono (desde 1 de outubro) é até ao momento um pouco abaixo do normal: *402,9 mm*.


*Tmín: 6,7ºC (02.45h)

Tatual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 68%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2015 às 11:22)

E eis que o vento se torna moderado com rajadas com o aproximar das 11h.
Neste momento o vento médio ultrapassa os 30 km\h.
As nuvens começam a ficar mais escuras.
Chuva...Só mais lá para meio\fim da tarde, excepto algumas pingas que podem aparecer aqui e ali.

*18,5ºC às portas do natal. Quem diria?*



*Bom fim de semana!*


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2015 às 11:35)

Alguns mammatus ao bocado, estas nuvens estão fantásticas.

Vento quente com 20ºC +/-


----------



## james (19 Dez 2015 às 11:37)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui também vai uma ventania impressionante, rajadas já de respeito. 

E ainda vai aumentar para a tarde, esperemos que sem estragos. 

Tatual: 18 graus centígrados


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2015 às 11:45)

Por cá tão o vento acalmou um pouco e agora o vento médio anda abaixo dos 20 km\h, com rajadas.
Já andei à procura de nuvens "fotogénicas" mas nenhuma de jeito até ao momento. Quem puder, MÁQUINA NELAS! 

A temperatura já chegou aos *18,6ºC* mas entretanto baixou para os *18,1ºC* - o vento quando intensificou elevou as temperaturas...


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Dez 2015 às 12:33)

Boas,

Tempo ameno, céu nublado com abertas e mar picado. Neste momento estão *18,7ºC* e *36%* de Humidade.

Vento moderado a forte de Sul , rajada máxima de *74km/h *
Imagem satélite das 12:05h , com a frente fria a caminho, observa-se boas formações no alinhamento da frente :







Foto que tirei pelas 11h


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Dez 2015 às 13:15)

Célula a oeste do Porto já teve uma descarga


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2015 às 13:19)

Mammatus a nordeste neste momento. Consegui fotografar finalmente eheh


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2015 às 13:24)

Ao bocadinho

Hoje já vi mammatus em vários sítios, só que dissipam-se rápido. Agora já persistem durante muito mais tempo


----------



## WiiSky70 (19 Dez 2015 às 15:28)

Muito escuro para o Porto


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2015 às 15:40)

Boa tarde,

Tirada a pouco virado para NW




Stormy sky by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Dez 2015 às 15:40)

Destaque para as rajadas de vento de Sul que pontualmente metem bem respeito.

Para já nada de chuva e nada de trovoadas, vamos aguardar com calma.

Bom nowcasting a todos.


----------



## james (19 Dez 2015 às 15:54)

Por aqui, já houve um aguaceiro,  que durou poucos minutos. 

Vento continua fortíssimo!


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Dez 2015 às 16:04)

Por cá só muito vento....


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Dez 2015 às 16:58)

Boas,

Sigo com *17ºC* e *44%* HR. Céu escuro para SW. Rajada máxima de *82,1km/h* de Sul

Foto que tirei pelas 13h na altura em que apareceram alguns mammatus, e também virga:


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2015 às 17:01)

Bastantes mammatus aqui por cima!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2015 às 17:34)

Bom fim de tarde.

O vento continua a soprar moderado a forte, com rajadas.
O céu permanece muito nublado.
Já caíram algumas pingas que não permitiram sequer que o chão ficasse molhado.

Deixo estas imagens, captadas com telemóvel (fraca câmara), simplórias, em que apenas mexi no brilho e contraste, usando o _microsoft office picture manager_.
Neste momento o PC não permite o uso de ferramentas mais "potentes"...


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2015 às 17:40)

Aqui ficam as fotos das mammatus:




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Dez 2015 às 18:04)

Boa tarde/noite, vento moderado todo o dia, com rajadas "jeitosinhas", ainda caíram umas pingas, mas nada de relevante!


----------



## camrov8 (19 Dez 2015 às 18:26)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa tarde/noite, vento moderado todo o dia, com rajadas "jeitosinhas", ainda caíram umas pingas, mas nada de relevante!


estranho o radar esta bem colorido para a ponta norte do país, em Vigo deve estar um verdadeiro diluvio


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 18:33)

camrov8 disse:


> estranho o radar esta bem colorido para a ponta norte do país, em Vigo deve estar um verdadeiro diluvio



Em Vigo propriamente ainda não, a julgar pelas estações WU está nos 3 mm. Mais para norte sim, já acima dos 10 mm.


No Porto, ISEP, iniciou-se o registo de precipitação às 18;07, *0,8 mm* neste momento.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2015 às 18:42)

Chove bastante agora.


----------



## 1337 (19 Dez 2015 às 19:23)

Alguém me sabe dizer aré que horas vai chover?


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2015 às 19:29)

Boas,

dia bastante ventoso e com aguaceiros a partir do fim da tarde, que agora se têm vindo a intensificar. De destacar a temperatura agradável e também os céus interessantes que tivemos durante a tarde. Deixo aqui três fotos:


----------



## qwerl (19 Dez 2015 às 19:38)

Boas
Dia de céu nublado, mammatus, muito vento e alguns aguaceiros fracos a partir das 18h. Pelo radar a 1ª frente já passou por aqui mas para variar não caiu nada de jeito. A estação mais perto vai com uns míseros *0,3mm* acumulados


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:52)

Ruipedroo disse:


> céus interessantes que tivemos durante a tarde. Deixo aqui três fotos:



 que grandes fotos, céu lindo!


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:53)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos das mammatus:



e também .


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto que tirei pelas 13h na altura em que apareceram alguns mammatus, e também virga:





Aristocrata disse:


> Deixo estas imagens, captadas com telemóvel



E mais  !


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2015 às 20:59)

Última hora bastante chuvosa por aqui. O radar mostra coisas interessantes. Parece que ainda há bastante chuva para cair no Minho e Douro Litoral. 


Neste momento chove moderadamente.


----------



## qwerl (19 Dez 2015 às 21:05)

Que miséria por aqui, a estação que eu estava a acompanhar desapareceu do mapa e a outra ainda não tem acumulação. Já não vejo uma trovoada de jeito há meses. Consolem-se por mim porque para aqui, pelo radar, ou forma-se alguma coisa do nada ou não vai chover nada de jeito o resto do dia.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2015 às 21:09)

Boas,

Dia bastante animado pelo Porto desde bem cedo. Bonitas formações nebulosas durante a tarde; _mammatus_ e alguns _undulatus_. Estive sem máquina durante grande parte do dia para os captar mas ainda bem que há sempre quem esteja preparado! Belos registos aqui pelo tópico!  De manhã apanhei alguma coisa, a juntar a um belo nascer do sol, bem rosado.

Muito vento, por vezes forte a partir da tarde. Estive no meio de árvores toda a tarde e por vezes foi bem assustador!  Pelas 17h00 chegou finalmente a chuva para refrescar mais um dia bem quente; 20,4ºC de máxima. O acumulado vai nos 2,3 mm. Rajada mais forte de 52 km/h, 14,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## dj_teko (19 Dez 2015 às 21:47)

Chove torrencialmente e bem grossas


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2015 às 21:57)

dj_teko disse:


> Chove torrencialmente e bem grossas


É esta linha de células que está a descarregar a norte do Porto:





Vamos lá a ver se chega aqui alguma coisa também!


----------



## dj_teko (19 Dez 2015 às 22:42)

Vamos la ver o que vem atras


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2015 às 22:48)

Matosinhos, Leça e o aeroporto continuam debaixo daquela linha de células. Chove por lá há já mais de uma hora. Por aqui nada, a linha segue certinha sempre na mesma direção, com vário ecos vermelhos em aproximação. Tudo isto a escassos quilómetros daqui!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2015 às 22:54)

Matosinhos e Leça com ecos vermelhos mesmo a chegar!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2015 às 23:00)

Já pinga por aqui também!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2015 às 23:03)

Esta estação amadora em Leça já leva quase 25 mm acumulados nas duas últimas horas:
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA11

Edit: chuva forte no Porto neste momento!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2015 às 23:12)

Continua a chover bem.
5,33 mm aqui
31,75 mm em Leça


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Dez 2015 às 23:13)

Está a chover bem por estas bandas desde as 20H com alguns pequenos breaks mas destaque agora para a precipitação persistente pontualmente moderada. Venha ela em força que estamos preparados no Minho.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2015 às 23:22)

Grande chuvada que acabou de passar por aqui. O acumulado subiu para os 9,14 mm.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 23:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Continua a chover bem.
> 5,33 mm aqui
> 31,75 mm em Leça



Não acredito nesse acumulado de Leça, a estação de vez em quando exagera com o vento. 22 mm na última hora??






É essa e a outra com 32 mm, para o lado da Campanhã. 

Observando os ecos de radar sobre Matosinhos, passaram mais intensos na margem sul e os acumulados são menos de metade da estação de Leça.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2015 às 23:50)

StormRic disse:


> Não acredito nesse acumulado de Leça, a estação de vez em quando exagera com o vento. 22 mm na última hora??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois não sei, só se a de Lordelo também padece do mesmo mal. O tempo que as células estiveram a descarregar sobre Leça comparado com o de Lordelo justifica bem a diferença.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 23:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois não sei, só se a de Lordelo também padece do mesmo mal. O tempo que as células estiveram a descarregar sobre Leça comparado com o de Lordelo justifica bem a diferença.



Qual é a de Lordelo? Quanto é que leva de acumulado? Aliás nem percebo a tabela de Leça, mantém-se com rain rate superior a 20 mm/h quando a precipitação já acabou, os ecos deixaram a zona e o acumulado parou de subir? Estas estações amadoras são um pesadelo para se conseguir perceber os registos.


----------



## karkov (20 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

Por Guimarães vai chovendo e muito...


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

*12,0 mm* no aeroporto das 22:00 às 23:00. Há efectivamente diferenças enormes para estações próximas. E o aeroporto até nem ficou exactamente no percurso das células mais intensas. Mesmo assim o registo de Leça não me convence.

Aliás, vendo até melhor, 25,2 mm em 60 minutos, das 22:18 às 23:18.


----------



## qwerl (20 Dez 2015 às 00:05)

Acabaram de cair aqui duas chuvadas brutais As estradas pareciam rios, foi água por todo o lado. Já não posso dizer que o dia foi uma miséria


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2015 às 00:15)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é a de Lordelo? Quanto é que leva de acumulado? Aliás nem percebo a tabela de Leça, mantém-se com rain rate superior a 20 mm/h quando a precipitação já acabou, os ecos deixaram a zona e o acumulado parou de subir? Estas estações amadoras são um pesadelo para se conseguir perceber os registos.


É esta:
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO4
É a mais próxima de mim. Acumulou 10,2 mm. Aqui só começou a chover muito tempo depois de em Leça, que levou com uma série de ecos laranja e vermelhos. Se foi como aqui, que foram chuvadas relativamente curtas mas bastante fortes, acredito que tenha acumulado mais do que no aeroporto (IPMA), cerca de 22 mm no mesmo período de tempo e que, como bem disseste, não esteve exatamente sob a linha de células como esteve Leça.


----------



## james (20 Dez 2015 às 00:20)

Cai um aguaceiro forte! 

Noite de muita chuva por aqui! ￼￼


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2015 às 00:36)

Boa noite.

Por cá os aguaceiros desta noite trouxeram um total de 7,3 mm, sendo que 4,3 mm cairam pouco antes antes das 24h e 3,0 mm logo após.
Aguaceiros curtos mas moderados a fortes.
O vento já acalmou, soprando agora fraco de SSO.

Mais fresco agora, com *13,3ºC**. *Hr de 90%.

Parece que a precipitação mais forte já passou. Mais um ou outro aguaceiro durante a madrugada e manhã, pontualmente mais forte e ficará por aqui o episódio. Não muito democrático, que só o será lá mais para a frente quando as condições mudarem. Pelo menos não está totalmente monótono como há uns dias poderia parecer. 

Continuação de um bom fim de semana!


----------



## qwerl (20 Dez 2015 às 11:13)

Bom dia
Durante a noite caíram alguns aguaceiros e o vento acalmou.
Neste momento quase não há vento, já não chove há algum tempo. O mar continua algo agitado. A temperatura anda à volta dos 14/15ºC


----------



## james (20 Dez 2015 às 12:04)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia de céu nublado. 

Neste momento, cai mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## qwerl (20 Dez 2015 às 18:06)

Boa tarde/noite,

Temperatura a arrefecer bem, já vai em *12,3ºC*. Já tinha saudades deste fresquinho  Não choveu mais durante o dia, mantendo-se o céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade durante todo o dia.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2015 às 21:30)

Boa noite.

Hoje temos o tempo mais fresco, mas ainda assim não desagradável.
Depois dos aguaceiros do final do dia de ontem\início de hoje, tivemos acalmia. Mais alguns foram caindo, fracos, excepto um a salientar, às 12h, que foi curto e moderado, com *granizo*.
O vento foi soprando entre o fraco a moderado.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *7,4 mm*.
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se pouco a parcialmente nublado.

*Tmín: 6,4ºC (Tatual)
Tmáx: 14,1ºC (14.22h)*

*Tatual: 6,4ºC*
*Hr: 88%*​
*Continuação de uma boa quadra festiva.*


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2015 às 22:58)

Acumulados do fim de semana:







Mais estações e distribuição geográfica no tópico do costume:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-27#post-528845


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2015 às 23:45)

Boas,

Mais um dia "tórrido" pelo Porto hoje. Apesar de a máxima não ter passado dos 16,5ºC, entre as 13h00 e as 14h00 não se podia estar muito tempo parado ao sol; queimava, especialmente junto ao mar. Neste momento temperaturas bem mais agradáveis e de acordo com a época: 9,8ºC.

O amanhecer de hoje, tal como o de ontem, foi interessante:



Turbulent Sunrise. Porto, 20-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulent Sunrise. Porto, 20-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulent Sunrise. Porto, 20-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Já com o sol bem alto no horizonte, que voltou a produzir bonitas irisações, esta linha de nebulosidade mais ativa haveria de acompanhar o horizonte a oeste durante grande parte do dia. Não produziu, no entanto, nem um pingo pelo Porto.



Turbulent Horizons. Porto, 20-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulent Horizons. Porto, 20-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulent Horizons. Porto, 20-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Deixo também algumas de ontem. Os céus estiveram bastante dinâmicos:



Turbulent Sunrise. Porto, 19-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulent Sunrise. Porto, 19-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulent Sunrise. Porto, 19-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Turbulent Sunrise. Porto, 19-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## james (20 Dez 2015 às 23:54)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui, está uma noite com períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros. 

Esteve também um dia consideravelmente mais frio do que os anteriores. 

Tmax: 14 graus
Tatual: 8 graus


----------



## Veterano (21 Dez 2015 às 08:13)

Bom dia. Manhã algo fresca (9,6º), com céu quase limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## qwerl (21 Dez 2015 às 17:44)

Boas

Bastante frio já a esta hora, finalmente algum frio típico de época . Está a arrefecer bem desde que o sol se pôs. Neste momento estão 11,6ºC. Se não aparecer vento durante a noite talvez haja geada em alguns sítios


----------



## james (21 Dez 2015 às 17:54)

Por aqui, o céu está a ficar nublado. 

Tatual: 10 graus


----------



## jonas (21 Dez 2015 às 20:37)

Estou bastante impressionado pois este inverno ainda nao houve nenhum nevao em territorio continental.
Por aqui esta bastante frio e a minima de amanha para paredes e so 3


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Dez 2015 às 23:34)

Boa noite,

Por aqui voltaram às mínimas mais frescas , registei *5,9ºC* às 7:31h

Neste momento* 6,4ºC* com *87%* de humidade e vento de ENE a *15km/h*

Acumulados no litoral norte até ontem, dia 20


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 00:46)

james disse:


> Por aqui, está uma noite com períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros.



 "aguaceiros"? Mas choveu mesmo depois do pôr-do-sol? Acumulou alguma coisa ou foi só chuviscos?



Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados no litoral norte até ontem, dia 20



 bom trabalho, como sempre! Qual é tua opinião sobre a fiabilidade dos registos pluviométricos destas estações? Vou seleccionar as mais constantes, sem falhas, para integrar no mapa geral.




João Pedro disse:


> O amanhecer de hoje, tal como o de ontem, foi interessante:



 fotos sempre de alta qualidade!


----------



## james (22 Dez 2015 às 00:50)

StormRic disse:


> "aguaceiros"? Mas choveu mesmo depois do pôr-do-sol? Acumulou alguma coisa ou foi só chuviscos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Caiu um aguaceiro forte por volta das 11 da noite, suficiente para deixar bastantes pocas de água.

Por esta noite, despeço - me e sigo com 5 graus.


----------



## Veterano (22 Dez 2015 às 08:10)

Bom dia. Céu limpo por aqui, com 7,8º, vento fraco. Tudo muito calmo...


----------



## james (22 Dez 2015 às 09:41)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui, o céu já está muito nublado, muita nebulosidade a entrar de NO. 

Tatual: 8 graus centígrados


----------



## jonas (22 Dez 2015 às 09:57)

Bom dia.
Ceu limpo, com pouco vento.
Temperatura: a volta de 10 graus.


----------



## karkov (22 Dez 2015 às 09:58)

O meu amanhecer...


----------



## Paelagius (22 Dez 2015 às 10:19)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, o amanhecer foi assim…





Deixo um video registado no passado dia 17.


----------



## jonas (22 Dez 2015 às 10:25)

Fui agora ao ipma e reparei que ha uma tempestade no mar que nos pode afetar


----------



## james (22 Dez 2015 às 10:37)

jonas disse:


> Fui agora ao ipma e reparei que ha uma tempestade no mar que nos pode afetar




O mar anda agitado à vários dias. 

Há uma depressão pouco cavada no Atlântico, que já está a entrar no NO da PI. 
Que deve originar alguma chuva nos próximos dias, não muita, em especial aqui no Litoral Norte. 

A partir de domingo é que poderá vir algo mais interessante.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Dez 2015 às 10:58)

Bom dia,

Céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado e com umas fantásticas irisações. Daqui a pouco ponho fotos.


----------



## james (22 Dez 2015 às 10:58)

Chegou o inverno e parece que trouxe  finalmente o frio.

Estão ainda 10 graus , mas sente -se aquele ar frio típico de inverno, como ainda não tinha sentido este ano.


----------



## jonas (22 Dez 2015 às 11:03)

james disse:


> O mar anda agitado à vários dias.
> 
> Há uma depressão pouco cavada no Atlântico, que já está a entrar no NO da PI.
> Que deve originar alguma chuva nos próximos dias, não muita, em especial aqui no Litoral Norte.
> ...


Obrigado pela explicacao


----------



## jonas (22 Dez 2015 às 12:18)

Ja agora que tipo de coisas intressantes?
Na costa ou em terra?


----------



## james (22 Dez 2015 às 12:31)

jonas disse:


> Ja agora que tipo de coisas intressantes?
> Na costa ou em terra?



Nada de extraordinário,  em princípio. 

Tendo em conta  apenas o tempo um pouco chato que estamos a ter, podemos ter um pouco mais de chuva em quantidade e talvez um bom pós - frontal, com as terras altas a poder ter um primeiro nevão digno desse nome. 

Mas ainda pode mudar, atenção.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Dez 2015 às 12:50)

Aqui estão as fotos:




Waves by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## qwerl (22 Dez 2015 às 12:58)

Boas

Mínima de* 3,5ºC *O vento ainda quis fazer das suas mas lá deixou a temperatura descer.Finalmente uma mínima digna de Dezembro.
Por agora já se nota o vento a aumentar de intensidade, e a nebulosidade a entrar. Apesar de ao sol estar quente, corre um vento frio e um pouco desagradável. Finalmente algum frio


----------



## jonas (22 Dez 2015 às 13:35)

james disse:


> Nada de extraordinário,  em princípio.
> 
> Tendo em conta  apenas o tempo um pouco chato que estamos a ter, podemos ter um pouco mais de chuva em quantidade e talvez um bom pós - frontal, com as terras altas a poder ter um primeiro nevão digno desse nome.
> 
> Mas ainda pode mudar, atenção.


Obrigado de novo


----------



## jonas (22 Dez 2015 às 13:37)

Por aqui o ceu esta nublado e derrepente a temperatura diminuiu muito


----------



## james (22 Dez 2015 às 14:29)

Já caiu um aguaceiro!  

Tatual: 12 graus

Vento a ficar forte, está um tempo frio.


----------



## james (22 Dez 2015 às 14:46)

Chove novamente.


----------



## jonas (22 Dez 2015 às 15:28)

Aqui nao deve faltar muito para chover


----------



## guimeixen (22 Dez 2015 às 15:59)

Já choveu um bocado e deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## james (22 Dez 2015 às 17:27)

Por aqui, tarde de Chuva fraca.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Dez 2015 às 19:19)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos:


Belíssimas cores!  Hoje vi uma coisa que nunca tinha visto; de início parecia-me um arco-íris, estava do lado oposto ao do sol, que estava encoberto, mas depois de olhar bem percebi que era mesmo a nuvem que estava às cores. Estava sem máquina, infelizmente, e não pude registar.

O dia foi bem mais fresco hoje, com a máxima a não passar dos 14,8ºC. A mínima chegou aos 6,5ºC. 12,9ºC neste momento e céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas (22 Dez 2015 às 19:37)

Por aqui ainda nao chove


----------



## jonas (22 Dez 2015 às 19:45)

Alerta amarelo de agitacao maritima para amanha e depois


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Dez 2015 às 02:11)

Por aqui chove,vento desagradável e frio


----------



## james (23 Dez 2015 às 02:55)

Noite de chuva por aqui. E chove com bastante intensidade! 

Que bela noite de chuva , maravilha para dormir. 

Tatual: 9 graus


----------



## james (23 Dez 2015 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

Céu encoberto. 

Períodos de chuva fraca, por vezes moderada. 

Tatual: 9 graus centígrados


----------



## jonas (23 Dez 2015 às 09:40)

Bom dia periodos de chuva fraca por aqui


----------



## qwerl (23 Dez 2015 às 11:42)

Bom dia

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro com pingas grossas que durou cerca de 10 minutos. 
Neste momento caem algumas pingas esporádicas e estão *15,6ºC*


----------



## james (23 Dez 2015 às 12:15)

Chove bem agora! 

Já chove sem parar, ora de forma fraca ora moderada, à cerca de 20 horas!


----------



## james (23 Dez 2015 às 14:37)

Não pára de chover por aqui! 

Está um dia frio,  com Tatual de 11 graus.


----------



## qwerl (23 Dez 2015 às 14:47)

Por aqui sucedem-se os aguaceiros fracos 
Temperatura desceu um pouco,  estando agora nos *14,9ºC*, que, aliados ao vento fraco, tornam o tempo um pouco desagradável.


----------



## jonas (23 Dez 2015 às 15:00)

Por aqui tambem caem alguns aguaceiros


----------



## jonas (23 Dez 2015 às 15:00)

Onde se ve os acumulados de chuva?


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Dez 2015 às 16:30)

Votos de um excelente Natal e de um muito próspero 2016 para todos, respectivas famílias e amigos


----------



## james (23 Dez 2015 às 16:33)

Continua a chover bem. 

Já lá vão 24 horas de chuva non - stop!


----------



## jonas (23 Dez 2015 às 17:17)

Quanto e que ja acumulou de  chuva?E em que site e que se ve os acumulados?


----------



## qwerl (23 Dez 2015 às 17:29)

jonas disse:


> Quanto e que ja acumulou de  chuva?E em que site e que se ve os acumulados?



Vai a este site
http://www.wunderground.com/
E procura uma estação perto de ti que te pareça ter dados fiáveis. No entanto já estive a ver e não tens estações perto de ti com dados fiáveis

No entanto podes acompanhar a estação do IPMA de Luzim, que não é muito longe de ti. Sempre dá para teres uma noção do acumulado por essa zona


----------



## jonas (23 Dez 2015 às 17:38)

Muito obrigado


----------



## jonas (23 Dez 2015 às 17:47)

Mas so consigo  ver a precipitacao que esta a cair no momento e nao o acumulado.


----------



## qwerl (23 Dez 2015 às 17:57)

jonas disse:


> Mas so consigo  ver a precipitacao que esta a cair no momento e nao o acumulado.



Tens aqui o link do gráfico da estação
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=657&idEstacao=657
Podes ver todos os dados que a estação disponibiliza
O acumulado diário podes ver no dia a seguir no resumo diário das estações
Se quiseres ver a precipitação que caiu num intervalo de tempo, por exemplo, a precipitação que caiu hoje, muda o período para entre as 0h de hoje e a hora atual.
Neste momento a estação de Luzim não tem qualquer acumulado, provavelmente a chuva ainda não chegou lá.
No wunderground consegues ver a precipitação acumulada logo na página inicial da estação que escolheste.


----------



## jonas (23 Dez 2015 às 18:08)

De novo muito obrigado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Dez 2015 às 18:11)

Chove com alguma intensidade. 


Que dia este. Desde a madrugada de hoje que têm caído com persistência, no geral fraca com alguns períodos mais intensos, tendo havido apenas uma pausa durante a manhã. Típico dia em que tudo escorre água.


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2015 às 19:56)

Boa noite,

Vai chovendo certinho pelo Porto, por vezes moderado em curtos períodos 

Sigo com *7 mm* acumulados e 11.5ºc .


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Dez 2015 às 20:10)

Continua a chover fraco. 


Acumulados *20,2 mm *até às 19H.


----------



## qwerl (23 Dez 2015 às 20:13)

Boa noite

Por aqui continua o regime de aguaceiros fracos por vezes moderados. As estações aqui perto não registam acumulação, no entanto aqui acredito que já tenha caído 1/2 mm
Neste momento estão *14,7ºC *e o vento aumentou de intensidade estando bastante desagradável lá fora.


----------



## james (23 Dez 2015 às 20:20)

E chove,  chove sem parar à já 28 horas consecutivas... ￼￼￼


Edit: chove forte agora!

Temperatura , finalmente, já mais de acordo com a época, hoje a Tmax foi de 12 graus.


----------



## meteoamador (23 Dez 2015 às 22:03)

Boas
Por aqui vai chovendo continuamente também.Assim já parece mais época natalicia  

10.7º C atuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2015 às 01:28)

Boa noite.

Aqui Vamos tendo períodos de chuva fraca\chuvisco nesta noite.
Ontem ao longo do dia os períodos de chuva fraca a moderada sucederam-se.
O vento soprou em geral fraco.
O *acumulado* do dia foi de *11,7 mm*.
Neste momento já contabilizo *1,0 mm* (desde as 00h).


*A todos um Santo e Feliz Natal*


----------



## jonas (24 Dez 2015 às 11:25)

Bom dia , periodos de chuva fraca
Tatual: 11 graus


----------



## qwerl (24 Dez 2015 às 11:27)

Bom dia

Antes de mais nada desejo a todos um *Feliz Natal *

Voltando ao seguimento, por aqui a noite foi de aguaceiros que renderam *1mm* segundo a estação de Ovar.
Neste momento estão *15,3ºC *e vento moderado, por vezes com alguma intensidade


----------



## jonas (24 Dez 2015 às 13:14)

Pelos vistos no domingo, segundo a previsao descritiva do ipma, vao ter rajadas de 100 km hora nas terras altas e periodos de chuva.
Veremos o que vai acontecer no domingo, e na segunda...na segunda ainda dao agravamento do estado do tempo, vamos ver o que acontece.
Feliz natal para todos!!!!!!


----------



## james (24 Dez 2015 às 17:49)

Dia invernal por aqui,  com aguaceiros e bastante vento! 

Céu muito carregado, está um céu magnífico! 


Feliz Natal para todos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2015 às 18:50)

Boas,

dia de céu muito nublado, embora sem chuva. 

Há pouco numa farmácia marcava 15°C, isto mais parece a Páscoa. ;D

Feliz Natal para a comunidade MeteoPT!


Edit (19:40): afinal choveu durante a tarde, disseram-me agora. Nem dei por nada.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Dez 2015 às 21:47)

Boa noite,

Dia com céu nublado e ainda choveu um pouco de manhã e de tarde. Por agora o céu continua nublado.

Feliz Natal a todos!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Dez 2015 às 08:54)

Bom Dia! Boas Festas!
Céu nublado por aqui mas sem precipitação. Agora só lá para segunda é que deve chover, esperemos que se confirme e que seja para durar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Dez 2015 às 00:43)

Boas,

há pouco era visível uma auréola lunar. Não tinha tripé por isso ficou bem desfocada. Aqui fica uma foto, momento em que já estava a "desfazer-se":


----------



## PauloSR (26 Dez 2015 às 01:13)

Boa noite! Confirmo a existência de um halo lunar. Desculpem a imagem mas so tinha comigo a camara do iPhone... Excelente noite a todos vocês


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 04:13)

jonas disse:


> Onde se ve os acumulados de chuva?



Na página do IPMA  http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=657&idEstacao=657 , clica em baixo no botão *Ver tabela (HTML).*

Acumulados das 48 horas entre o dia 22 e 24:


----------



## qwerl (27 Dez 2015 às 12:42)

Boas
A mínima desta noite foi *6,3ºC  *Não esperava que descesse assim tanto.
Por agora o céu apresenta-se muito nublado por nuvens altas, está um pouco abafado, com *17,6ºC*


----------



## james (27 Dez 2015 às 13:30)

Boa tarde, 

Estamos no inverno, mas não parece. 

Tatual de 18 graus. 

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e algum vento de Leste.


----------



## qwerl (27 Dez 2015 às 14:48)

Boa tarde

Vento a aumentar de intensidade e as nuvens altas estão a ficar mais densas. 
Neste momento estão *19,8ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2015 às 17:59)

Boas,
Já de volta ao Porto. Na viagem para cima a nebulosidade foi uma constante. Grandes "quase-lenticures" ali para os lados de Pombal. Algum vento também pelo caminho. Neste momento estão uns ainda muito amenos 15ºC pela Invicta e o céu encontra-se parcialmente encoberto. Máxima de 18,3ºC.


----------



## james (27 Dez 2015 às 21:20)

Boa noite,

Por aqui,  o céu está pouco nublado, mas a nebulosidade está a aumentar.

Vento moderado e a aumentar de intensidade progressivamente.

Tatual: 15 graus centígrados


P.S.  Eu sei que o IPMA se rege pelo modelo europeu,  por isso não há aviso para a  precipitacao.  Mas, se olharmos para o modelo americano, amanhã, em alguns locais do Alto Minho, há previsão de valores que se enquadram num aviso amarelo ou até talvez um laranja.


----------



## qwerl (27 Dez 2015 às 21:23)

Boa noite

Está a ficar agreste lá fora, rajadas por vezes bastante fortes, os postes da luz abanam-se todos.
Continua bastante ameno lá fora.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2015 às 22:53)

Boa noite.

O dia começou com nebulosidade alta, pouco densa. O sol ainda brilhou, aquecendo um pouco o ambiente.
Pela tarde lentamente o céu foi ficando muito nublado.
Ainda não vi precipitação.
O vento vai soprando moderado com rajadas, de SE\ESE.

*Tmín: 5,6ºC
Tmáx: 15,5ºC

Tatual: 14,3ºC
Hr: 48%
*​Chuva a chegar?! 










*Continuação de uma boa quadra festiva. *


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2015 às 23:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Chuva a chegar?!


Para já está tudo mais para sul. Resta-nos aguardar que também chegue cá alguma animação.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2015 às 23:25)

Pela deslocação da mancha nebulosa, parece-me que o Alto Minho deverá ter uma boa actividade eléctrica...
A densidade da nebulosidade ainda permite ver a lua. Por isso não é para já...

Para nós, no geral, o evento de chuva será melhor a partir de meio\final da madrugada, quando vier nova frente, que deixará chuva estratiforme. Mas também deverá ser de curta duração. Acho...


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2015 às 23:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pela deslocação da mancha nebulosa, parece-me que o Alto Minho deverá ter uma boa actividade eléctrica...
> A densidade da nebulosidade ainda permite ver a lua. Por isso não é para já...
> 
> Para nós, no geral, o evento de chuva será melhor a partir de meio\final da madrugada, quando vier nova frente, que deixará chuva estratiforme. Mas também deverá ser de curta duração. Acho...


Está bom para deitar cedo e cedo erguer para acompanhar!  A acompanhar o movimento no radar. É capaz de ainda cá chegar alguma coisa até à uma da manhã.


----------



## james (27 Dez 2015 às 23:38)

Por aqui, Céu já muito nublado, vento moderado a forte.

Estão a começar a combinar - se os ingredientes para uma bela noite de temporal.  Aliás,  já se sente o ar de temporal em aproximação.

P. S.  Finalmente, a médio prazo, começo a ver boas notícias nos modelos. 

Edit: o mar ficou incrivelmente agitado nos últimos minutos.

Céu  encoberto e muito, muito carregado.  Incrível a velocidade que se está a formar esta depressão, o céu está mesmo com ar tempestuoso!


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2015 às 23:48)

Não vem nada para o Norte, apenas chuva portanto até amanhã malta


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2015 às 23:52)

O vento vai soprando por vezes de forma mais forte. A temperatura tem estado a subir lentamente desde as sete da tarde; já vamos com 16,8ºC, quase à meia noite de um final de dezembro...


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 00:06)

Boas,

de facto está uma temperatura demasiado agradável para a altura do ano. A EMA marcava 16,4ºC há uma hora atrás.


Destaque para o vento que já se faz sentir há algumas horas, embora ainda um pouco tímido, o famoso vento a "puxar chuva". 


E por falar em chuva, pelo radar parece que se aproxima algo, acho que vou preparar a câmara. Será que é desta que após 5 meses volto a ver trovoada à noite? (até custa dizer isto)


----------



## supercell (28 Dez 2015 às 00:10)

Já chove por Aveiro!!


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 00:13)

Por aqui também e tocada a vento!
Bela noite de inverno, tirando a temperatura.


----------



## supercell (28 Dez 2015 às 00:15)

Gotas bem grossas agora, ideial para adormecer....


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2015 às 00:19)

Chuva puxada a vento


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 00:20)

Já pinga por aqui.


----------



## james (28 Dez 2015 às 00:21)

Começa a chover!


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2015 às 00:23)

Chuva grossa por aqui


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 00:30)

Aviso laranja do IPMA para Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro para vento com rajadas 90/100km/h nas terras baixas e 110/120 nas terras altas, com possibilidade de fenómenos extremos de vento, entre as 6h e as 15h , amarelo para precipitação forte acompanhada de trovoada, entre a 1h e as 15h e amarelo para agitação marítima com ondas entre 4/5 metros entre as 3h eas 18h. Vai ser rijo esta noite, preparem-se


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 00:35)

supercell disse:


> Gotas bem grossas agora, ideial para adormecer....



Para adormecer a melhor é a chuva fraca/moderada, é mais relaxante, e também em situações não convectivas, pois sei que não vale a pena ir lá fora. 


Entretanto por aqui ainda não pingou.


PS - IPMA subiu para laranja o aviso de vento forte nos distritos do Litoral Norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2015 às 00:38)

A temperatura começa a descer, atuais *14,3ºC *com *71%* de Humidade.

Vento de *Sul / SSE* a *30* *km/h* , rajada máxima de *61,2km/h 

0,4mm* acumulados , chove bem . Pressão atmosférica a descer *1016,3 hPa* agora.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2015 às 00:46)

Já chove aqui.

Edit: Chove bastante!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 00:47)

Agora mesmo as primeiras pingas. Bem grossas!


----------



## ogalo (28 Dez 2015 às 00:49)

Por aqui já chova bem .
Com 16.2 ºC


----------



## dj_teko (28 Dez 2015 às 00:54)

Chove e o vento uiva


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2015 às 00:56)

Começou precisamente agora a chover forte...
O vento com rajadas acompanha a chuva.

Edit 01.08h: rápido, curto...aguaceirozinho!  Nada acumulou. Prometeu nos 1°s instantes mas Puffff!!! Nada...
Boa noite...


----------



## WiiSky70 (28 Dez 2015 às 01:18)

O vento forte começou pelas 9:30 ~ 10 : 00 e aumentando de intensidade também . De anotar que estava mais frio nessas horas do que nos dias anteriores


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2015 às 01:43)

Rajada de *66km/h* agora mesmo. Pressão a descer , com *1015,7hPa*


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 02:01)

Chove bem!


----------



## james (28 Dez 2015 às 07:32)

Bom dia, 

Chove torrencialmente  por aqui  e com muito vento !


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 07:43)

Bom dia,

Chove bem pelo Porto desde sensivelmente as 06h40. O acumulado segue com 5,59 mm. A rajada mais forte, 55,5 km/h, registou-se precisamente a essa hora. Neste momento abranda um pouco a chuva. Estão 13,7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 08:00)

Chuva forte!  Muito "fumo" nos telhados! 
7,11 mm. As janelas vão ficar bem lavadinhas hoje.


----------



## jonas (28 Dez 2015 às 08:11)

Por aqui chove
Tatual:11graus


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Dez 2015 às 08:36)

Grandes rajadas por cá


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 08:41)

Grande chuvada neste momento!


----------



## WiiSky70 (28 Dez 2015 às 09:01)

Alguma chuva por aqui também


----------



## jonas (28 Dez 2015 às 09:32)

As rajadas estão a aumentar !


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 09:39)

Começou a chover bem só a partir das 7h:


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2015 às 10:01)

Bom dia, 

manhã chuvosa por aqui, sigo com *16.2 mm* até ao momento 

14.6 ºc actuais,vento SSW 34 Km/h ( rajada máxima 74 Km/h )

Olhando ao satélite/radar deverá chover bem nas próximas horas


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 10:04)

Algumas abertas neste momento já deixam ver o céu azul. Não chove.


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 10:04)

Bom dia

Noite/manhã com muito vento, rajadas por vezes muito fortes, e alguma chuva, mais intensa por volta das 7/8 horas
Ovar segue com *8,4mm* acumulados. Agora não chove e o vento está um pouco mais calmo.


----------



## jonas (28 Dez 2015 às 10:07)

O pior ainda está para vir pois 74 km não são 100 km os que o ipma preve


----------



## james (28 Dez 2015 às 10:24)

Grande ventania  e aguaceiros fortes!

E é só o início de uma semana ( s)  em que vamos ser varridos por uma série sucessiva de ondulações frontais,  finalmente!

O próximo é já amanhã à noite!


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2015 às 10:49)

Acho esses 100km/h previstos e ate os 120 nas terras altas um pouco de mais mas pronto se o IPMA o diz...


----------



## james (28 Dez 2015 às 11:18)

miguel disse:


> Acho esses 100km/h previstos e ate os 120 nas terras altas um pouco de mais mas pronto se o IPMA o diz...




Também não acredito muito.


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 11:29)

Recomeça a chover

E que grande ventania que por aqui vai, é muito difícil caminhar contra o vento


----------



## manchester (28 Dez 2015 às 11:31)

Por Matosinhos ceu cinzento, vento moderado com algumas rajadas intensas e alguns (curtos) períodos de chuva...agora está a ficar mais escuro


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 11:41)

Boas,


manhã com bastante chuva e vento. Acumulados *16,3 mm *até às 10H. 


Olhando o satélite é evidente que a frente perdeu intensidade ao chegar à costa, o normal. Porém parece haver ali ainda algum potencial, pode ser que haja uma reactivação da actividade.


Neste momento não chove, céu encoberto e vento moderado a forte, nada por aí além.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2015 às 11:56)

Boas,

Neste momento o vento sopra de Sul / SSE a *41km/h* com rajadas bastante fortes, máxima de* 77,2km/h*

Estão *14,5ºC* com *90%* de HR. Pressão em descida* 1013,28hPa*
Acumulados* 7,6mm




*


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 11:57)

Esta frente está a ser um verdadeiro flop por aqui... tirando o vento, que nem está a ser nada de especial, quase não tem chovido e trovoadas nem vê-las. Hoje são os galegos que levam com tudo está visto.

A clarear neste momento. 11,18 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2015 às 12:15)

Boas,

por aqui umas rajadas fortes de vento, mas sem serem nada de extraordinário.

Céu encoberto sem chuva de momento com 15.6 ºc e 16.8 mm acumulados:rain.

Vídeo que fiz há pouco, o meu anemómetro  analógico da Maximum  ( com 18 anos e sensor de vento original  ) a registar umas rajadas de vento, chega mesmo aos 70 Km/h ( a agulha preta empurra a dourada e deixa a mesma na marca dos 70 Km/h )

Antes de fazer reset à  agulha dourada o máximo estava nos *79.5 Km/h*.


----------



## supercell (28 Dez 2015 às 12:47)

Para já o comboio passa todo a Oeste, ainda vai demorar a chegar cá qualquer coisa de jeito.


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2015 às 12:48)

Pelas imagens do Sat24 aproxima-se algo de interessante entre a faixa costeira Porto-Viana.


----------



## supercell (28 Dez 2015 às 12:49)

Mas preparem-se a Norte, zona do Porto, etc, a célula a Oeste leva atividade elétrica! 

Vejam aqui: http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt&page_0=13


----------



## manchester (28 Dez 2015 às 12:50)

Muito escuro em Matosinhos...


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 12:53)

Brutal agora!


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 12:54)

Ecos roxos na linha, parece que está a abrandar o movimento.
Parece que vai ser de pouca duração, mas vai descarregar bem, vai ser uma ventania quando ela passar


----------



## dj_teko (28 Dez 2015 às 12:59)

Já se ouvem os roncos ta a ficar medonho


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 13:00)

Pessoal do Porto preparem-se!


Ambiente brutal lá fora!


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2015 às 13:00)

Vai entrar na Costa já a "vermelho" sem dúvida situação pontualmente severa.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 13:01)

Ouvi! 
Mete medo o que se aproxima! Chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2015 às 13:01)

Grande ronco agora mesmo


----------



## supercell (28 Dez 2015 às 13:01)




----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2015 às 13:04)

Vai outro ronco , acompanhado com grande carga água!


----------



## manchester (28 Dez 2015 às 13:05)

no site blitzortung ja mostra descargas bem perto do Porto....trovoada em Matosinhos

podem ver aqui as actuais condições atmosféricas, diluvio e vento forte...

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/matosinhos-hd


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2015 às 13:05)

Trovão


----------



## smpereira (28 Dez 2015 às 13:05)

Impressionante a chuva na A28 os carros vao praticamente parados,  impressionante


----------



## smpereira (28 Dez 2015 às 13:06)

Não se vê nada a frente,  tudo com os 4 piscas,  impressionante a quantidade de chuva


----------



## ogalo (28 Dez 2015 às 13:09)

chuva , nevoeiro imenso e agora já ronca .


----------



## WiiSky70 (28 Dez 2015 às 13:09)

Já se ouviram roncos aqui também .


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 13:12)

Trovão agora mesmo!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 13:14)

Estão a cair em Braga agora. Acumulado a subir.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 13:14)

Outro grande trovão há pouco


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 13:15)




----------



## smpereira (28 Dez 2015 às 13:16)

A quantidade de chuva que cai num curto espaço de tempo,  é incrível,  já não me lembrava de ver tanta chuva  e torrencialmente sem parar


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 13:17)

Incrível mesmo!


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2015 às 13:19)

Forte trovão agora mesmo


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 13:19)

Que estoiro aqui há segundos!


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2015 às 13:23)

Assinatura supercelular ( seta ) e bowing line ( arco), associados a  estruturas convectivas profundas...tempo severo é possivel em partes do litoral entre o Porto e Vila do conde.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (28 Dez 2015 às 13:24)

Dilúvio por Braga. Chuva torrencial, vento e trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 13:24)

Chuva torrencial há já 10 minutos e grandes roncos!

Brutal!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 13:24)

A escurecer bastante neste momento. Linha de ecos vermelhos em aproximação.


----------



## Névoa (28 Dez 2015 às 13:29)

Há um redemoinho de vento e chuva lá fora, acho que nunca tinha visto tal. Relâmpagos, trovões também, esta não deixa nada a dever às de 2013/14.


----------



## jonas (28 Dez 2015 às 13:30)

Que chuvada!


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2015 às 13:31)

temporal! As nuvens parecem rodopiar


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2015 às 13:34)

Snifa disse:


> temporal! As nuvens parecem rodopiar


 
Consegues verificá-las em rotação Snifa?


----------



## Nunotex (28 Dez 2015 às 13:34)

Em Braga 10 minutos de forte chuva (mesmo forte) vento e trovoada.... agora a acalmar...


----------



## supercell (28 Dez 2015 às 13:34)

Vá lá pessoal! xD


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2015 às 13:36)

Atenção que a célula que está a entrar pelo Porto aparenta uma estrutura supercelular no radar do IPMA, com ecos bastante significativos há imenso tempo!


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2015 às 13:36)

Dilúvio por aqui


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2015 às 13:37)

Impressionante, que temporal


----------



## james (28 Dez 2015 às 13:38)

Chuva forte, vento forte e trovoada por aqui também!


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 13:45)

Ventania brutal
Vem aí temporal


----------



## WiiSky70 (28 Dez 2015 às 13:47)

Que chuvada  ... E parece que fica pior conforme os minutos passam


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2015 às 13:51)

Dilúvio total 

*31 mm* e a subir 

Isep segue com *33.3 mm*

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 13:51)

quero fotos e videos daqui nada pessoal


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2015 às 13:52)

Que chuvada valente!! Rate max de *162,2mm/hr*


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2015 às 13:54)

É uma pena aqui não conseguir abrir o BeachCam mas pelas imagens de radar antes de ela entrar já se previa esta situação.


----------



## Stinger (28 Dez 2015 às 14:01)

Chhove torrencialmente por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2015 às 14:02)

A linha deve cruzar agora Espinho, fica a respectiva beachcam.


https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-espinho/


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 14:03)

Pelo radar a coisa pelo Porto acabou ou está para acabar. Foi curto mas já deu para animar o dia! 
22,1 mm acumulados; 10 mm em sensivelmente uma hora.


----------



## supercell (28 Dez 2015 às 14:04)

Parece que vamos ser agora brindados com a frente, parece é que só com alguma chuva moderada.


----------



## supercell (28 Dez 2015 às 14:14)

Fortes rajadas e começa a chover, aí está ela!


----------



## jonas (28 Dez 2015 às 14:22)

Por aqui começa de novo a chover com intensidade


----------



## manchester (28 Dez 2015 às 14:25)

Ficam umas fotos do diluvio que caiu por Matosinhos à hora de almoço durante +/- 10 minutos
Os edificios que se encontram ao fundo ficam a cerca de 200m do local e mal se viam!!! 
Imagino as condições na estrada, visibilidade praticamente nula.


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 14:27)

A linha já passou por aqui e a temperatura já desceu um pouco. Choveu torrencialmente puxada a vento muito forte durante mais ou menos 2 minutos, mas depois acalmou. Estava à espera que durasse um pouco mais, mas parece que o grosso passou todo a norte e a sul, para variar  Trovoada nem vê-la.
Ovar segue com *14,1ºC* e *19,1mm* acumulados. Neste momento não chove e o vento acalmou significativamente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 14:33)

Algumas inundções em Braga. Por exemplo esta logo a seguir à rotunda da Rodovia:


----------



## supercell (28 Dez 2015 às 14:40)

Díluvio por aqui......


----------



## jpmartins (28 Dez 2015 às 14:52)

Boa tarde,

Chove intensamente nos últimos 15 minutos, sigo com 18.5mm. Rajada 48.3 km/h.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 15:04)

Acumulados *14,9 mm* das 13H às 14H, segundo a EMA, isto em 10/15 minutos. 


Curiosamente o mesmo que registou a EMA do Porto, aeroporto.


Neste momento tudo mais calmo, chove fraco e sem vento.


Daqui a pouco meto um vídeo da intempérie.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 15:07)

Bom, não há fotos mas fiz alguns vídeos. No primeiro, mesmo logo no início, ainda se ouve um trovão bem forte; a gaivota até virou a cabeça e ficou a olhar para o ar.  Ver em HD e com som.





Neste momento volta a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2015 às 15:09)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade 

*33.2 mm* acumulados.

Está mais fresco com 11.9 ºc actuais.


----------



## cookie (28 Dez 2015 às 15:12)

Passei a noite em Cerveira numa AC e foi das piores noites... Ainda pensei que aquilo podia virar. Durante o dia aguaceiros por vezes muito fortes!


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 15:15)

na ultima hora ipma (mais de 10):

Braga (merelim): *14.9mm*
Porto (aeroporto): *14.9mm*
Porto (s. gens): *15.6mm*


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 15:20)

Chuva fraca por agora e vento fraco a moderado, a estação mais perto daqui leva 18mm acumulados, Ovar leva 21mm
Já viram a carga de água que está a cair há mais de meia hora em cima do radar de Arouca?


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 15:23)

qwerl disse:


> Chuva fraca por agora e vento fraco a moderado, a estação mais perto daqui leva 18mm acumulados, Ovar leva 21mm
> Já viram a carga de água que está a cair há mais de meia hora em cima do radar de Arouca?


A frecha deve estar um espanto com esta água toda!


----------



## cookie (28 Dez 2015 às 15:33)

Desculpem o off topic mas neste momento a chegar à gudiña (galiza) e o que chove!!! A estrada está um perigo!


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2015 às 15:33)

*Chuva forte condiciona trânsito no Porto*


A chuva forte que caiu no Grande Porto, entre as 13 e as 14 horas desta segunda-feira, condicionou a circulação automóvel na passagem inferior da rotunda AEP de acesso à autoestrada A28.








De acordo com fonte da Divisão de Trânsito da PSP do Porto, a passagem inferior não foi cortada, mas a circulação ficou condicionada devido ao alagamento da via.

A mesma fonte referiu que também na avenida Gustavo Eiffel, na marginal do Porto, a circulação ficou condicionada devido a água acumulada.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) do Porto afirmou à Lusa que, pelas 14 horas, havia registos de cerca de uma dezena de incidentes, como queda de árvores e infiltrações de água no distrito, em vários municípios, devido ao mau tempo.

Fonte dos Sapadores Bombeiros do Porto disse que a corporação também foi chamada para inúmeras situações, sem precisar quantas, devido à chuva intensa.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=4955140


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2015 às 16:50)

Vídeo da passagem da célula. A trovoada não chegou a estar muito próxima, mas ainda deu para ouvir bons trovões. (3:21 e no fim do vídeo)

(mais uma vez perdi uns 5 minutos de chuva e vento forte ao início pois a câmara apanhou água)

Acumulados *34,7 mm *até às 16H.


----------



## dj_teko (28 Dez 2015 às 17:14)

Brutal


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2015 às 17:53)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui tivemos chuva muito forte depois das 13h, puxada a vento.
Não dei conta de trovoada.
Entre as 13.20h e as 14.10h o *acumulado* foi de *14,7 mm*.
O total de hoje vai em *37,8 mm*. Nada mau! 
A *rajada máxima* foi de *44,6 km\h*.

*Tatual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2015 às 18:09)

Boas,

pelas 16.30h de hoje, tempo muito escuro e com uma formação interessante aproximando-se do Porto 

Duas fotos que fiz na altura  na direcção NW/WNW:













Produziu um curto aguaceiro bastante forte e com gotas grossas.

Aspecto da linha no radar:


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 18:39)

Mais chuva em aproximação:


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 18:58)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> pelas 16.30h de hoje, tempo muito escuro e com uma formação interessante aproximando-se do Porto
> 
> Duas fotos que fiz na altura  na direcção NW/WNW:


Esse ninho da águia onde vives é espetacular para apanhar estas coisas fantásticas! 

Ao entardecer, o sol ainda conseguiu espreitar alguma coisa por entre as nuvens, dando-lhes alguns, subtis, toques de cor:



Stormy Sunset. Porto, 28-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Porto, 28-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Porto, 28-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Porto, 28-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Porto, 28-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Dez 2015 às 19:02)

Ao final do dia o sol decidiu aparecer para um belissímo sunset


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Dez 2015 às 19:20)

A chuva convetiva desta tarde no Porto


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 19:26)

Bela chuvada puxada a vento que acabou de cair 

Está bastante fresco lá fora


----------



## HélderCosta (28 Dez 2015 às 21:07)

Acabei de ver esta imagem no Facebook de hoje no Porto, como os céus nos proporcionam momentos fantásticos


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 06:20)

Acumulados do evento "três frentes":






Mais estações aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-28#post-530747


----------



## Veterano (29 Dez 2015 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Poucas nuvens no céu para uma temperatura de 11,2º, com vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2015 às 11:14)

Bom dia.

Ontem terminei o dia com um *acumulado* de* 39,1 mm*.
De madrugada tivemos bancos de nevoeiro que dissiparam logo que se fez dia.
O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com alguma neblina e nebulosidade média e alta dispersas.
O sol vai brilhando, mais timidamente que em dias anteriores, também fruto do tempo mais fresco que se faz sentir hoje.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de S\SSO.

*Tmín: 4,8ºC (08.30h)

Tatual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## qwerl (29 Dez 2015 às 15:45)

Boas

Por aqui estão *17,2ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado. A mínima foi de *10,8ºC *
O acumulado de hoje é de *0,3mm *e o dia de ontem terminou com um acumulado de *19,6mm*, isto segundo os dados da estação mais próxima.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2015 às 19:23)

Boas,

Dia de sol hoje pelo Porto. Só mais para o final da tarde foram aparecendo algumas nuvens altas, mas sem nunca o cobrir por completo. Máxima de 16ºC e mínma de 9,3ºC. Neste momento céu limpo e 13,6ºC.


----------



## james (29 Dez 2015 às 23:58)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui, o céu está muito nublado a ameaçar chuva. 

Vento forte,  mas que grande ventania vai por aqui!! 

Tatual: 14 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2015 às 02:17)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado com vento de Sul  e pressão a descer... vem aí chuva.

Atuais *12,8ºC* com *83%* de humidade. Vento a *23km/h* rajada de *47km/h* .

Imagem de satélite às 1:30h , frente fria ainda bastante longe , está prevista entrar em Portugal pelo NW lá para as 15h altura em que as rajadas podem chegar aos *75 / 80km/h* no Litoral.





Aquela massa de ar frio quando descer, deverá pintar as do serras Gerês e Larouco na madrugada de quarta/quinta


----------



## james (30 Dez 2015 às 12:04)

Bom dia, 

Céu encoberto e muito,  muito vento por cá!


----------



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 12:08)

james disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Céu encoberto e muito,  muito vento por cá!



O mesmo cenário por aqui, soprou durante toda a noite e continua, com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Dez 2015 às 12:29)

Boas,


grande ventania hoje, acho que nem na segunda-feira estava este vento todo.


Vai ser mais uma frente com bastante chuva e de curta de duração.


----------



## james (30 Dez 2015 às 12:43)

Por aqui, intensidade média do vento muito elevada também! 

E começa a chover, e com grande intensidade!


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2015 às 13:26)

Boas,

Neste momento *15ºC* com *84%* de Humidade. Pressão atual *1019hPa*.  

Vento de Sul a *35km/h. *Rajada máxima de *69,2km/h*
Radar atual, começou a chuviscar


----------



## dj_teko (30 Dez 2015 às 13:38)

Vento fortíssimo e chuva miudinha.


----------



## james (30 Dez 2015 às 13:48)

Mas que tempestade!  

Muita chuva acompanhada por rajadas fortíssimas,  nem se pode andar na rua!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Dez 2015 às 13:49)

Vento e chuva moderada!


----------



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 14:02)

Por aqui chuva fraca e rajadas fortíssimas, está pior do que segunda em termos de vento.


----------



## james (30 Dez 2015 às 14:16)

Chove torrencialmente!   

E com rajadas impressionantes!


----------



## guimeixen (30 Dez 2015 às 14:29)

Boa tarde,

Chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Dez 2015 às 14:30)

Grande chuvada puxada a vento!


----------



## WiiSky70 (30 Dez 2015 às 14:35)

Céu a ficar mais escuro por estes lados , e vento a soprar com mais força também . Chuva para vir em breve


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2015 às 14:38)

Chove intensamente e puxada a rajadas de vento com 60 Km/h de SSW.


----------



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 14:40)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade 
E que ventania brutal, a chuva cai quase na horizontal


----------



## james (30 Dez 2015 às 14:41)

Que dilúvio!  

E as rajadas ainda mais fortes!


----------



## james (30 Dez 2015 às 14:52)

Incrível o que chove aqui e a intensidade do vento!  

Estradas parecem rios!


----------



## manchester (30 Dez 2015 às 15:22)

Aqui por Matosinhos tempo com visibilidade reduzida, muito vento e chuva, é mais ou menos isto, a praia fica a cerca de 200 m de onde me encontro 

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/matosinhos-hd


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Dez 2015 às 15:25)

O vento mete medo! 


De momento não chove.


----------



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 15:30)

Por aqui chove bem  *1,5mm* acumulados na estação mais próxima.

O vento continua forte mas acalmou um pouco


----------



## james (30 Dez 2015 às 15:31)

Após um pequeno interregno, volta a chover com grande intensidade!


----------



## dj_teko (30 Dez 2015 às 15:42)

Jasussss que chuvada


----------



## guimeixen (30 Dez 2015 às 15:43)

Como chove!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2015 às 15:51)

Chove com grande intensidade e puxada a vento 

Entretanto a rajada máxima subiu para os *80,5km/h* ,tal como já referiram em termos de vento está mais forte do que na segunda-feira.

Radar


----------



## manchester (30 Dez 2015 às 15:52)

Diluvio


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2015 às 15:53)

Temporal pelo Porto, tudo escorre água


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2015 às 15:57)

Torrencial  Visibilidade muito reduzida !

Rate a *144mm/hr

EDIT: 153,6 mm/hr às 15:57h*


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 15:58)

na ultima hora acumulados mais elevados foi em Viana do Castelo com *10.7mm *e *9.5mm*, Braga ficou em 3º com 5.5mm (IPMA)


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2015 às 16:08)

Ultima hora acumulei *13,2mm*


----------



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 16:12)

Que dilúvio que acabou de passar por aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Dez 2015 às 16:13)

Por aqui já acalmou. Bastante chuva mas nem chegou a ser torrencial. O melhor passou-se nas zonas costeiras, Viana, Esposende e Porto.


Neste momento chove moderadamente e o vento é fraco.


----------



## smpereira (30 Dez 2015 às 16:14)

Que chuvada! Chove torrencialmente, e agua por todo o lado


----------



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 16:33)

*10mm* acumulados na estação mais próxima, que no entanto segundo o radar não levou com a parte mais ativa da linha.

Neste momento o vento acalmou significativamente, sendo moderado agora e sem grandes rajadas, e chove moderadamente.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2015 às 16:38)

Frente curta mas bastante intensa, por aqui *14 mm* acumulados em menos de uma hora, neste momento vai chovendo fraco a moderado.

Um vídeo que fiz há pouco, a partir de determinada altura até faz " fumo" nos telhados ( ver em HD )


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2015 às 16:54)

Estou quase a paassar o marao e chove muito.
Talvez neve la em cima...


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2015 às 16:54)

Estou quase a paassar o marao e chove muito.
Talvez neve la em cima...


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 17:03)

jonas disse:


> Estou quase a paassar o marao e chove muito.
> Talvez neve la em cima...



a cota está bastante acima, não deverá nevar no marão

na ultima hora *12.8mm *no Porto e *10.3mm* em Lamas de Mouro (IPMA, prec mais que 10)


----------



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 17:53)

Continua a chuva fraca a moderada, agora mais intensa e grossa, e o vento não se ouviu mais.
*13,7mm* acumulados na estação mais próxima


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2015 às 17:58)

Boas,
a chover certinho, sigo com *17.2 mm* acumulados 

Está mais fresco com 11.8 ºc actuais, o vento diminuiu muito, agora de Oeste fraco a moderado.


----------



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 20:12)

Boa noite

Já não chove há algum tempo, o vento neste momento é fraco, notável contraste com o início da tarde.
Neste momento *17mm* acumulados e não deverá ir muito além disto. Sem dúvida um belo dia de inverno.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2015 às 20:49)

Boas, 

A chuva da tarde rendeu 12,7 mm por aqui. Lá fora sopra um vento bem geladinho de vez em quando. Estão 12,8ºC.


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2015 às 21:47)

A probabilidade de chuva para sabado era de 27% e passou agora para 100%!
Vem ai tempestade
E com uma cota de neve de100 0 m vai encher a serra da estrela de neve, finalmente!
Na nossa zona sabado, domingo, segunda e terça vai ter tempestade, vamos ver o que da!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2015 às 22:35)

Hoje a relatar do Porto.

Cheguei por volta da 16h30, e apanhei uma boa carga de água uns kms antes do Porto.
Agora está-se bem, e a passagem de ano deverá ser sem chuva!

Bom ano a todos!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2015 às 23:58)

Boa noite.

De facto tivemos chuva moderada a forte, concentrada em 2 a 3 horas, com períodos de intensa.
O vento também se fez notar com rajadas (máx de 42,5 km\h).
O *acumulado* foi de *22,1 mm*, elevando o total do mês para os *181,4 mm*. Nada mau...

Pelas 23h ainda chuviscava de forma intermitente, com vento fraco.

*Tatual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 94%
*​*A todos um bom final de ano e um 2016 em tudo melhor do que 2015.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Dez 2015 às 00:17)

Boas,

Por aqui céu com algumas nuvens a entrar de Oeste. Está agradável lá fora, com *10,6ºC* com* 85% *de humidade e brisa de Sudoeste.
A frente de ontem ( Dia 30) , deixou um acumulado de *19,6mm*  com intensidade máxima de chuva a chegar aos *153mm/hr* pelas 15:57h

Rajada máxima : *80,5km/h* às 14:31h

Gráfico precipitação na minha estação :


----------



## james (31 Dez 2015 às 00:35)

Boa noite, 

O céu continua nublado,  à pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro. 

Tatual: 9 graus 

Amanhã, a esta hora já estamos em 2016. Bom fim de ano a todos!


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2015 às 07:10)

Acumulados da última frente de 2015, que seja um bom prenúncio para 2016!


----------



## karkov (31 Dez 2015 às 09:02)

Arredores de Guimarães

Chove certinho


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Dez 2015 às 14:40)

Tempo a querer mudar por estes lados .


----------



## james (31 Dez 2015 às 15:31)

Boa tarde,

Tarde de Chuva por cá. 

Céu muito carregado!

Tatual: 12 graus centígrados


----------



## qwerl (31 Dez 2015 às 17:18)

Boas

Por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto.
Tmáx: *16,1ºC*
Tmin: *9,8ºC

A todos desejo um feliz ano novo *


----------



## james (31 Dez 2015 às 19:15)

Dia chuvoso por aqui  ( com aguaceiros regulares, em especial ao longo da tarde e alguns moderados ;  bem diferente da previsão do IPMA,  que previa aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes e só até meio da tarde)  e invernal,  pois a Tmax foi apenas de 12 graus e sentia - se um ar frio. 

O céu continua encoberto e penso que já não deverá limpar,  pois outra frente já está a caminho. 

Bom 2016 para todos e,  se possível, com uns belos eventos meteorológicos.


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2015 às 20:55)

Boa noite,

Dia nublado com algumas abertas e um aguaceiro de tarde.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se nublado.

Feliz ano novo a todos!


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2015 às 21:53)

Boa noite, a reportar a partir do centro da Invicta perto dos Aliados com céu muito nublado e vento fraco, algum frio á mistura também. Um óptimo 2016 a todos .


----------



## qwerl (31 Dez 2015 às 23:42)

Boa noite e mais uma vez bom ano a todos 

Por aqui a noite segue com chuva fraca (não estava à espera) e *13,0ºC*


----------

